# Erbeskopfmarathon



## LIIT (19. Juni 2008)

Hi zusammen,

würde dieses Jahr gerne beim Erbeskopfmarathon auf die 65er Runde gehen. We ist die Strecke dann bei dem Marathon. Sehr technisch wie z.B. der Keiler oder eher schnell wie Willingen.
Kann man hier in der Nähe vom Start zelten??

Sagt mal Bescheid.
Danke und Gruß
LIIT


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2008)

Bin beide von dir genannten Rennen noch nicht gefahren, aber der Erbeskopf bietet einen schönen Mix aus beidem. Es sind immer wieder einige Trailstück dabei und manche davon für Marathon-Niveau gar nicht mal ohne. Es gibt aber natürlich auch immer wieder schnelle Passagen auf Waldautobahnen. Die Strecke ist immer wieder schön, nur darf man nicht den Fehler machen zu glauben, mit dem Erebskopf hätte man das schlimmste geschafft. Das ist erst Halbzeit und das Sägezahnprofil auf den letzten 20 km ist sehr kraftraubend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (20. Juni 2008)

Moin,

auf jeden Fall technischer als der Keiler. Sehr viele zermürbende Wurzeltrails. Auf der Strecke stimme ich mein Rad immer sehr soft ab. Auch sollte man eher  zu etwas mehr Profil greifen. Und nach hinten heraus wird die Strecke immer härter. Und zum Schluß kurve ich mit einem eleganten Hopser vor Schwarzer Kater ins Ziel!
Eigentlich die anspruchsvollste Strecke die ich kenne.

Gruß k67


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Juni 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auf jeden Fall technischer als der Keiler. Sehr viele zermürbende Wurzeltrails. Auf der Strecke stimme ich mein Rad immer sehr soft ab. Auch sollte man eher  zu etwas mehr Profil greifen. Und nach hinten heraus wird die Strecke immer härter. Und zum Schluß kurve ich mit einem eleganten Hopser vor Schwarzer Kater ins Ziel!
> Eigentlich die anspruchsvollste Strecke die ich kenne.
> ...



........soll aber bei Mistwetter die absolute Hölle sein, quasi Rheingau ist Kindergeburtstag dagegen 

Werde das Wetter beobachten und kurzfristig entscheiden. Ich hab heut noch Schlamm in den Ohren vom letzten Sonntag


----------



## Kaltumformer (20. Juni 2008)

Wie sieht es denn auf der Kurzstrecke (38km) aus? Kann dazu jemand was berichten? Hatte vor dieses Jahr das erste mal teilzunehmen. ( racing ralph (vo+hi) )

Gruß


----------



## kastel67 (20. Juni 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> ........soll aber bei Mistwetter die absolute Hölle sein, quasi Rheingau ist Kindergeburtstag dagegen
> 
> Werde das Wetter beobachten und kurzfristig entscheiden. Ich hab heut noch Schlamm in den Ohren vom letzten Sonntag



Moin,

bin die Strecke 2004 im Regen gefahren. Die Strecke ist wesentlich Nässe fester als der Rheingau. Der Dreck bleibt nicht so kleben und die Wege sind stabil. Aber die Wurzeltrails werden nicht unbedingt leichter bei Nässe!

Gruß k67


----------



## kastel67 (20. Juni 2008)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn auf der Kurzstrecke (38km) aus? Kann dazu jemand was berichten? Hatte vor dieses Jahr das erste mal teilzunehmen. ( racing ralph (vo+hi) )
> 
> Gruß



Moin,

die Kurzstrecke ist ein Kindergeburtstag. Würde trotzdem vorne einen noppigen Norbert montieren.


Gruß k67


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Und zum Schluß kurve ich mit einem eleganten Hopser vor Schwarzer Kater ins Ziel!


Höre ich hier eine Kampfansage? Na das wird ja spannend!  Hoffentlich diesmal trocken. 

Bin die Strecke letztes Jahr übrigens auch mit wenig Profil (IRC Mibro LD) gefahren und hatte keine Probleme und werde sie dieses Jahr mit der bewährten Variante aus Mountain King vorn und Race King hinten angehen. Da selbst trailreiche Marathon-Strecken zum größten Teil eben doch aus Forstwegen bestehen, setze ich lieber auf geringen Rollwiderstand und kompensiere den geringen Grip-Verlust mit Fahrtechnik.


----------



## kastel67 (21. Juni 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Höre ich hier eine Kampfansage? Na das wird ja spannend!  Hoffentlich diesmal trocken.
> 
> Bin die Strecke letztes Jahr übrigens auch mit wenig Profil (IRC Mibro LD) gefahren und hatte keine Probleme und werde sie dieses Jahr mit der bewährten Variante aus Mountain King vorn und Race King hinten angehen. Da selbst trailreiche Marathon-Strecken zum größten Teil eben doch aus Forstwegen bestehen, setze ich lieber auf geringen Rollwiderstand und kompensiere den geringen Grip-Verlust mit Fahrtechnik.



Moin,

2007 war die Strecke doch in einem guten Zustand....wenn man von der frisch gemähten Wiese kurz nach dem Start absieht. Entweder fahre ich RK/RK oder hinten RK 2.2 und vorne Explorer SS 2.1. 
Vor dem Skihang habe ich einen großen Respekt. Da habe 2006 mal die Zwischenwelle übersehen und bin sauber abgehoben....und genau so sauber gelandet. Muss toll ausgesehen haben...und ich hatte die Hose voll.

Gruß k67


----------



## Kaltumformer (21. Juni 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> die Kurzstrecke ist ein Kindergeburtstag. Würde trotzdem vorne einen noppigen Norbert montieren.
> Gruß k67



Na dann bin ich bei der Kurzstrecke doch genau richtig aufgehoben.  Wg. Reifen. Norbert ist weg. 'Schwalbes ihre Albert' ist aber noch da. Aber der ist normal zu 'groß' für Kindergeburtstag. Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird, dann entscheide ich kurzfristig wer mit darf.

Gruß


----------



## sun909 (23. Juni 2008)

Hi,
wollte auch die Mitteldistanz fahren. 

Habe normal den Albert vorne und den RR hinten drauf. Fürs Gebirge oder AlpenX habe ich auch noch einen NN hier (alles in 2,25).

Höre ich richtig raus, dass ich mit Albert und RR gut gerüstet bin? Auf eine Schlammschlacht kann ich verzichten, dann würde ich nicht hinfahren. Soll ja auch Spaß machen 

Wie breit sind die Trails? Kann man überholen oder hängt man hinter den CarbonFeilen fest, die ihr Rad dort "runtertragen"  ?

Und- nach dem Schinderhannes leider notwendige Frage- wie sind die Gefahrenstellen beschildert oder gekennzeichnet? Rechtzeitig und gut ?

Danke und schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (23. Juni 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte auch die Mitteldistanz fahren.
> 
> Habe normal den Albert vorne und den RR hinten drauf. Fürs Gebirge oder AlpenX habe ich auch noch einen NN hier (alles in 2,25).
> ...



Schinderhannes?? Da bist Du Rhens noch nicht gefahren....absolut gemeingefährlich die Ausschilderung.

Ausschilderung ist absolut ok. Die Strecke bietet genug Gelegenheit mich zu überholen. Dein Bereifungsvorschlag ist für trocken, fast trocken, ziemlich trocken und beinahe trocken in Ordnung.

Gruß k67


----------



## sun909 (23. Juni 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Schinderhannes?? Da bist Du Rhens noch nicht gefahren....absolut gemeingefährlich die Ausschilderung.
> 
> Ausschilderung ist absolut ok. Die Strecke bietet genug Gelegenheit mich zu überholen. Dein Bereifungsvorschlag ist für trocken, fast trocken, ziemlich trocken und beinahe trocken in Ordnung.
> 
> Gruß k67



Hi,
vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.

Ich fand die Ausschilderung beim Schinderhannes dieses Jahr vollkommen ok. 

Hinweis in der Fahrerbesprechung, Schilder früh genug + Kennzeichung der Bodenwellen mit Farbe hat gereicht. 

Danke für die Info mit den Reifen und wenn ich dich (im Trail) überhole, grüße ich freundlich, damit du mich am Berg erkennst, wenn du an mir vorbeiziehst 

grüße
sun909


----------



## rofl0r (23. Juni 2008)

Aloha,

also ich bin gestern die Kurzstrecke mit nem Bekannten abgefahren der vor zwei Jahren dabei war. Wenn man sich das Hoehenprofiel anschaut, hat der erste (richtige) Anstieg ueberwiegend normale Waldwege mit leichten Wurzeln und mal ein paar Knueppeln. Zum EK hoch geht es ueberwiegend via Schotter. Die Anstiege finde ich moderat, aber der zum EK ist halt laenger als das was man sonst so gewohnt ist. Das Highlight ist aber dann die Abfahrt ueber die Skipiste, da haelt das Grinsen schon ne Weile vor.
Die Kurzstrecke hat am Ende einen Singletrail (richtig mit Tempo Bergab) im letzten Jahr soll es noch einen unmittelbar vor dem Ziel gegeben haben. Ich war mit Conti SK unterwegs, war bei den Bedingungen eine gute Wahl. So richtig versumpfen wird man auf der Kurzstrecke auch bei regen eher nicht. Fuer mich wird es der erste Marathon, bin mal gespannt. Was mir am meisten zu schaffen gemacht hat, waren die Temperaturunterschiede. Man kommt staendig aus dem kuehlen Wald in die pralle Sonne (und die war gestern bei ueber 30Grad)...das hat geschlaucht.


----------



## Kaltumformer (23. Juni 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kennzeichung der Bodenwellen mit Farbe hat gereicht.



... okay.....jetzt weis ich auch wie das mit dem Kindergeburtstag gemeint ist.  Bergab mach ich grundsätzlich etwas langsamer, als das ich im VIP (very invalid person) Service, aso im ADAC Heli nach hause gebracht werde. 

@ rofl0r

Danke für deinen kurzen Eindruck. 


Gruß


----------



## quax_bruch (7. Juli 2008)

Kann jemand sagen, zu wieviel Prozent Trails und Forstwege auf der Langstrecke verteilt sind? Gibt es denn keine weitergehende Streckeninformation, als das Höhenprofil auf der Veranstaltungs-Homepage?

Sind die Trails da eher sandig à la Pfälzer Wald oder schluffig-lehmig à la bayerische Alpen (na gut, sind die beiden einzigsten Regionen, die ich wirklich gut kenne). Im ersten Fall würde ich auch bei Starkregen mit NN + RR, im zweiten Fall mit NN + NN fahren.


----------



## Nafets190 (7. Juli 2008)

Hi,

weiss jemand wann die Strecke beschildert wird?
War zwar schon einigemale am Erbeskopf aber habe keine Anhnung wo die 65km-Strecke lang führt. Würde sie gerne vorher mal abfahren.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo quax_bruch!!

Also die Langstrecke ist vor allem eines:Sehr hart!!
Die meisten Trails sind vor allen Dingen sehr wurzelig und steinig(Typisch Nadelwald)!!Sandigen Boden gibt es eigentlich sehr wenig.
 Die meiste Zeit fährst Du auf Schotter.Es sind allerdings auch einige sehr felsige und grobe Passagen dabei!! Der Mara ist für einen Mittelgebirgs-Mara sehr trail-lastig.
Allerdings sind die Trails meistens alles andere als flowig!
Aber was mir immer am meisten zu schaffen macht sind die 3-4 sehr steilen Anstiege in den ersten 40km. Das macht das Kräfte sparen doch sehr schwer.
Aber es ist eine meiner absoluten Lieblings-Veranstaltungen.

Viele Grüße
Oliver


----------



## kastel67 (7. Juli 2008)

Moin,

vor allem ist die 65er Strecke bei mir immer 69 km lang. Da beiße ich jedesmal wieder in den Lenker!!! Erbeskopf.....hart, härter, am härtesten.

Gruß k67


----------



## sun909 (7. Juli 2008)

Hi,
wie aufnahmefähig ist denn der Boden so ggü. Regen?

Das Wetter ist für die nächsten Tage ja eher besch... angesagt. Regen, Regen, Regen 

Na ja, und da eine Schlammschlacht im hinteren Teil ja eher unangenehm ist, kann sich ja vielleicht einer dazu äußern 

Vielen Dank!
sun909


----------



## rofl0r (8. Juli 2008)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiss jemand wann die Strecke beschildert wird?
> War zwar schon einigemale am Erbeskopf aber habe keine Anhnung wo die 65km-Strecke lang führt. Würde sie gerne vorher mal abfahren.
> ...



Die Strecke wird sehr kurzfristig ausgeschildert. Die Organisatoren wollen keinen starken Bikeverkehr im Vorfeld und wollen damit *unfrieden* vermeiden.
Von der Mittleren Strecke gibbet einen Track:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.9079.html

Ich hab mir von einem Mitfahrer sagen lassen, das man sich da sehr gut einteilen muss. Wenn man denkt mit dem Erbeskopf sei das Schlimmste ueberstanden...dann wird man sich wundern.
Was ich vom Boden gesehen hab ist der ueberwiegend befestigt. Klar kann es stellenweise lecker matschig werden, aber so richtig tief eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Nafets190 (8. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Info.
Das es groß matschig wird glaube ich auch nicht, eher nass. Eine Stelle kenne ich die sehr sehr wurzelig ist, die dürfte bei nässe interessant werden.
Bin jedenfalls gespannt, wird ebenfalls mein erster Marathon.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## 007ike (8. Juli 2008)

Technisch finde ich den Marathon von der Schwierigkeit Durchschnitt. Die Trails sind eher extrem ruppig, denn technisch schwierig. Viel Schlamm gibt es auch bei Nässe nicht. Konditionell ist die Mitteldistanz schon über dem Durchschnitt und die Langdistanz wirklich böse!!!
Bei Hitze gibt es Bereiche dort wird es richtig heiß und hart! Genug trinken und kühlen!!!
Ich hab bei den 65km auch immer 69km auf dem Tacho!
Achja und es gibt einige sehr schnelle Passagen! Die ersten 10 (?)km bis zur ersten echten Rampe kann man schon einen Schnitt über 25km/h fahren ohne sich weh zu tun!


----------



## kastel67 (8. Juli 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> Technisch finde ich den Marathon von der Schwierigkeit Durchschnitt. Die Trails sind eher extrem ruppig, denn technisch schwierig. Viel Schlamm gibt es auch bei Nässe nicht. Konditionell ist die Mitteldistanz schon über dem Durchschnitt und die Langdistanz wirklich böse!!!
> Bei Hitze gibt es Bereiche dort wird es richtig heiß und hart! Genug trinken und kühlen!!!
> Ich hab bei den 65km auch immer 69km auf dem Tacho!
> Achja und es gibt einige sehr schnelle Passagen! Die ersten 10 (?)km bis zur ersten echten Rampe kann man schon einen Schnitt über 25km/h fahren ohne sich weh zu tun!



Moin,

genau das ist auch mein Eindruck von der Strecke. Deswegen haben die auf 65 bzw 69 km auch 6 oder 7 VP. Mein Rad stimme ich für die Strecke immer sehr soft ab. Wenig Platform. Keine großen Stufen oder so, aber sehr ruppig. Die Strecke zermürbt.
Bin auch 2004 das Regenrennen gefahren. Deswegen kann ich sagen, dass die Strecke Nässe eigentlich recht gut wegsteckt. 

Gruß k67


----------



## quax_bruch (8. Juli 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Bin auch 2004 das Regenrennen gefahren. Deswegen kann ich sagen, dass die Strecke Nässe eigentlich recht gut wegsteckt.
> 
> Gruß k67



Könnte man also die Strecke bei Regen hinten mit RR fahren, oder bräuchte man was "grobschlächtigeres"


----------



## kastel67 (8. Juli 2008)

Also mit dem "alten" RR ging es 2004 nicht!

Gruß k67


----------



## Kaltumformer (8. Juli 2008)

Der Wetterbricht (o.k. noch recht früh) ist zumindest relativ 'vielversprechend' was Regen betrifft: http://de.beta.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0010466


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (8. Juli 2008)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Der Wetterbricht (o.k. noch recht früh) ist zumindest relativ 'vielversprechend' was Regen betrifft: http://de.beta.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0010466
> 
> 
> Gruß



Ma wieder typisch, wenns drauf ankommt geht dem mitteleuropäischen Sommer die Puste aber so was von aus  

Da sich dieses Wetter schon seit gut ner Woche so abzeichnet befürchte ich daß es wohl so eintrifft. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.....


----------



## quax_bruch (8. Juli 2008)

also qualitativ ist deren Wettermodell so ziemlich am besten (bin so ein wenig vom Fach ...)

http://www.meteoblue.com/index.php?id=246&L=1&did=135&zf_f=166842&zf_c=de&zf_sday=Sun

Sieht doch bisher ganz gut aus für Sonntag


----------



## quax_bruch (8. Juli 2008)

Mist, die Vorhersage verschlechtert sich


----------



## Kaltumformer (8. Juli 2008)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> Mist, die Vorhersage verschlechtert sich



Naja, ich fahre auf jeden Fall hin und mit. Ist ja auch ein wenig Zufall ob gerade dort und nicht 5km weiter ein Schauer oder nicht runterkommt. Beim Rheingau ist ja auch alles im Regen versunken was ich so gelesen habe, während direkt auf der anderen Rheinseite am selben Tag in Dichtelbach alles trocken war.

Und die 5 Tages Prognose ist sowieso dicht dran an 'geknobelt' - das dreht sich noch 10x. Jede Wette 

Gruß


----------



## Adrenalino (9. Juli 2008)

Wenns ma nen Schauer gibt, o.k, halb so schlimm......schlimmer finde ich aber die Temperaturen. 14° im Juli, haaaallllooo????? 
Wichtig wäre noch zu wissen wieviel Wasser bis Sonntag so in der Region runter kommt. Gibts jemanden der ein Update abgeben kann?

Bin gespannt wann die ersten Kommentare kommen "stellt euch nicht so an, seid ihr Mountainbiker oder was" und son Käse.....


----------



## null.ahnung (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen!!

Nun stellt Euch nicht so an: Seid Ihr MTB´ler oder was??

Ich denke die meisten Abschnitte des Erbeskopf dürften den Regen relativ gut wegstecken.
Allerdings sind es die kurzen tiefen Abschnitte,die einem dann Kraft und Moral nehmen.
Und die Skipiste dürfte bei Matsch auch lustig werden!!

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## Dicke Wade (9. Juli 2008)

na dann, olli. gib alles. und denk daran. bestzeiten!


----------



## Meridaracer (9. Juli 2008)

ruf of den Sattel und los gehts und bloß keine Kopfschmerzen machen werden schon irgendwie ankommen


----------



## Cecil974 (10. Juli 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> na dann, olli. gib alles. und denk daran. bestzeiten!



Er wird sich schon beeilen weil er sonst Ärger bekommt wenn ich zu lange im Ziel  warten muß  (vorausgesetzt ich bin vor ihm im Ziel  )

Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (10. Juli 2008)

Na also, Kachelmann-Wetter ( die sind am verlässlichsten ) prophezeit für Freitag zwar einiges an Regen, Sa und So solls aber trocken bleiben. Die Temperaturen entsprechen zwar eher Herbst oder frühes Frühjahr aber na gut, wenns trocken bleibt will ich mal nicht so sein. Und allzu viel Regen dürfte die letzten Tage dort nicht runter gekommen sein. Guggt ihr hier :
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/106170.html

Andererseits kann sich das ja trotzdem noch ändern.....egal.....gemeldet bin ich.


----------



## downhill23 (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich war gestern noch auf der 65-er Strecke unterwegs und sie ist in einem super Zustand, d.h. trocken. Die Teile, die nicht im Wald liegen sind sogar staubtrocken. Feucht sind nur die schattigen Stellen der unbefestigten Wege. Nach 37km haben Mensch und Maschine noch ausgesehen wie neu; Trails waren auch dabei.

Hier hat es die letzten Tage nur leicht geregnet (5-10min, dann wieder ein paar Stunden trocken).

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Meridaracer (10. Juli 2008)

Wie hoch ist denn der Asphaltanteil und wie fängt das Rennen an?
Also gleich scharfer start oder erst mal ganz gemütlich die Ehrenrunde durch die Ortschaft?


----------



## Adrenalino (10. Juli 2008)

downhill23 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> und sie ist in einem super Zustand, d.h. trocken. Die Teile, die nicht im Wald liegen sind sogar staubtrocken.  Nach 37km haben Mensch und Maschine noch ausgesehen wie neu; Trails waren auch dabei.
> 
> ...



Da lacht mein Herz wenn ich so etwas lese !

Sind die Strecken am Anfang identisch? Ich fahre die 110er.Oder hat die eine gänzlich andere Streckenführung?


----------



## kastel67 (10. Juli 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn der Asphaltanteil und wie fängt das Rennen an?
> Also gleich scharfer start oder erst mal ganz gemütlich die Ehrenrunde durch die Ortschaft?



Scharfer Start, 400 m Vollgas möglichst weit nach vorne kommen und dann geht es links ab in den ersten Engpass. Das war es dann schon mit Asphalt. Dann geht es nach einer kurzer Runde nocheinmal mit Vollgas durch den Start Ziel Bereich und dann entschwindet man auf Wurzeltrails und Wiesenwegen.

Gruß k67


----------



## null.ahnung (10. Juli 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Sind die Strecken am Anfang identisch? Ich fahre die 110er.Oder hat die eine gänzlich andere Streckenführung?



Hallo!
Zuerst fahren alle die 5-7km Einführungsrunde. Danach geht´s noch mal durch den Start/Ziel Bereich. Danach geht es auf die eigentlichen Strecken. Der erste Teil der 110er bleibt nur für uns(glaub ich zumindest).
Nach ca.30km kommt man nochmals überhalb von Thalfang raus. Danach werden einige Abschnitte befahren auf denen auch die anderen fahren.
Am Anstieg zum Erbeskopf fährt man auf die 30er auf,was einem immer ein bisschen Abwechslung bringt,da man auf der Langstrecke relativ viel allein unterwegs ist(bei der Teilnehmerzahl erst recht).
Nach der Abfahrt vom Erbeskopf geht es auf den Hinüber-Trail und Philosophen-Weg. Dort begegnet man dem hinteren Teil der 65er.
Die letzten 20km ist man wieder komplett allein.

So hat sich die Strecke die letzten beiden Jahre bei mir eingebrannt.
Über eventuelle Sinnes-Täuchungen aufgrund Tunnelblick und völliger Überlastung bitte ich hinweg zuschauen!!  

Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich Euch allen viel Spaß am Sonntag

Viele Grüße
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (10. Juli 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Scharfer Start, 400 m Vollgas möglichst weit nach vorne kommen und dann geht es links ab in den ersten Engpass. Das war es dann schon mit Asphalt. Dann geht es nach einer kurzer Runde nocheinmal mit Vollgas durch den Start Ziel Bereich und dann entschwindet man auf Wurzeltrails und Wiesenwegen.
> 
> Gruß k67



Na das ist ja gerade zu für mich Maßgeschneidert, ich liebe diese scharfen Starts und umso besser wenn´s auch noch sinn macht (wegen der Engstelle). Jetzt muss ich nur noch hoffen das die mich in die erste Reihe lassen  

Gruß und Danke für die Info


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. Juli 2008)

...so, jetzt müsste der Wetterbericht so bleiben bis Sonntag. Laut wetter.com 0% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.  Naja, morgen wird dann nochmal Regen gemeldet, und Sonntag ist es doch trocken....  Also "Albert" bleibt zuhaus, "ralph" darf mit


----------



## Adrenalino (11. Juli 2008)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> ...so, jetzt müsste der Wetterbericht so bleiben bis Sonntag. Laut wetter.com 0% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.  Naja, morgen wird dann nochmal Regen gemeldet, und Sonntag ist es doch trocken....  Also "Albert" bleibt zuhaus, "ralph" darf mit



Die zahlreichen Webcams der Region zeigen zwar Bewölkung aber teilweise sogar mit etwas blauem Himmel dabei 

Jedenfalls ganz anderes Wetter wie hier zurzeit......hier schüttet es aus Eimern, ätzend :kotz:  aber wir sind ja zum Glück weit genug weg


----------



## mbernhardt (11. Juli 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Scharfer Start, 400 m Vollgas möglichst weit nach vorne kommen und dann geht es links ab in den ersten Engpass. Das war es dann schon mit Asphalt. Dann geht es nach einer kurzer Runde nocheinmal mit Vollgas durch den Start Ziel Bereich und dann entschwindet man auf Wurzeltrails und Wiesenwegen.
> 
> Gruß k67



gilt der scharfe start auch für die 110km? Mit anderen Worten: Gibt es den Engpass nach 400m auch bei den 110km? Weiß das jemand?

grüße

michael


----------



## kastel67 (11. Juli 2008)

mbernhardt schrieb:


> gilt der scharfe start auch für die 110km? Mit anderen Worten: Gibt es den Engpass nach 400m auch bei den 110km? Weiß das jemand?
> 
> grüße
> 
> michael



Der Start ist bei allen gleich!


----------



## null.ahnung (11. Juli 2008)

mbernhardt schrieb:


> Gibt es den Engpass nach 400m auch bei den 110km?



Hallo!
Engpass ist vielleicht ein bißchen übertrieben.Es geht nach 400m von einer Hauptstr. in einen Wirtschaftsweg.
Bei den 110km ist das durch die geringe Starterzahl(ca.90) harmlos. Bei 400 Startern auf der Mitteldistanz könnte es vielleicht eng werden.
Vor 2 Jahren hatten die noch Stau als man nach 5km auf einem engen steilen Trail wieder zum Start/Ziel Bereich fuhr. Das wurde letztes Jahr aber auch entschärft.

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## Stiff88 (11. Juli 2008)

naja...heute abend geh ich einen heben:-D

ich fahre v/h race king 2.2....geht auch

saarschleife 2:50h 57km 1600hm

kirchzarten 4:20h 77km 2200hm mit erkältung und zudem wars brutal heiß

ansonsten hoff ich mal auf ne zeit unter 3:45h...

mfg


----------



## jon348 (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo 

zum Wetter: denke, dass es doch recht nass sein wird...ich komme ungefähr aus der Nähe und bei uns hat es die letzten Tage gut geschüttet!!! Also lieber was mit Profil aufziehen, schadet nix


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Juli 2008)

jon348 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> zum Wetter: denke, dass es doch recht nass sein wird...ich komme ungefähr aus der Nähe und bei uns hat es die letzten Tage gut geschüttet!!! Also lieber was mit Profil aufziehen, schadet nix



Also, ich hatte die letzten Tage permanent die Webcam am Erbeskopf aufm Monitor.....da hat es wirklich sehr wenig geregnet, außerdem siehe den Post von downhill23 der direkt auf der Strecke war.

das wird schon.....


----------



## kastel67 (12. Juli 2008)

Moin,

vorne Explorer SS 2,1, hinten Race King SS 2,2 beide mit Latex und 2,3 -2,4 bar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quax_bruch (12. Juli 2008)

also an den Wetterstationen Deuselbach und Erbeskopf hat es gestern mal so 2-3 mm runter gelassen und sonst zwei Tage vorher nichts. Heute werden evtl. noch 1-2 mm erwartet, morgen nichts

--> NN vorne + RR hinten


----------



## zeitweiser (12. Juli 2008)

Denkt bitte noch an was Spitzes um das frisch gemähte Gras wieder aus dem Schaltwerk zu puhlen.
Hoffentlich hat man den Bauern Mähverbot erteilt


----------



## kastel67 (12. Juli 2008)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Denkt bitte noch an was Spitzes um das frisch gemähte Gras wieder aus dem Schaltwerk zu puhlen.
> Hoffentlich hat man den Bauern Mähverbot erteilt



Ich habe für diesen Fall, nach den Erfahrungen aus dem letzten Jahr, immer ein Schaf an der Sattelstütze angeleint, das dann das Gras wegfrisst.

Gruß k67


----------



## KTM Driver (13. Juli 2008)

die mitteldistanz war der hammer ich bin dieses jahr zum ersten mal mitgefahren und fands echt gut die organisation war auch echt klasse.

aber wurden bei euch auch zum errechnen der durchschnittsgeschw. 65km genommen und nicht kanpp 69km die es wirklich waren?


----------



## kastel67 (13. Juli 2008)

Moin,

haben die was an der Strecke gemacht? Ist die schneller geworden oder ich (hoffentlich) besser? 
Ansonsten war ich vom Zustand der Strecke angenehm überrascht und die Orga ist beim Erbeskopf 200% Sehr gut!!

Gruß k67


----------



## Kaltumformer (13. Juli 2008)

Also für die Kurzstrecke hatte ich knapp 37km auf dem Tacho. Zum Thema Reifenwahl. Also es war dermaßen 'Furztocken' es hat gestaubt wie Sau. racing ralph war absolut die richtige Wahl. Es wäre auch problemlos ein Furious fred gegangen würde ich behaupten. Aber was da teils für Traktorreifen am Start zu sehen waren, .... Helau! Orga war Top. Verpflegungsstationen hat super gepasst. Geile Stimmung  In der Einführungsrunde hat es vor mir einen leichten Sturz gegeben an einer schmalen Stelle rauf an den Ententeich . Ist damit geendet, das ich Vordermanns Pedal ans Schienbein bekommen habe. (so lange nich richtig Blut fließ kein Grund sich zu entschuldigen!  Shit happens!). Ergebnis ein leichtes Ei und a bissl Haut weg. Ansonsten wurde auf den schmalen Trails teilweise ordentlich die Handbremse gezogen, das hat mich geärgert. Dafür ist mir dann am letzten Anstieg zum Erbeskopf der linke Fuß eingeschlafen und in der rechten Wade hat es ordentlich 'gezogen', kurz vorKnapp/Krampf, ging aber nach der Abfahrt über die Skipiste wieder. Insgesamt ist die Strecke gut fahrbar. teilweise einfach etwas ruppig, aber nicht übermäßig. Auf der Zielline hat sich dann vor mir nochmal jemand überschlagen. Warum auch immer, sah so aus wie nicht aus den Clickpedalen gekommen. Kann man ja auch an unauffälligeren Stellen machen.  Das einzige was mich gestört hat war der Platzmangel im Zielbereich (hinter der Ziellinie) und an den Ergebnislisten. Das ging mir einfach total auf die Makrone.  Wäre Klasse wenn da nächstes Jahr etwas mehr Platz ist. Bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. 

Gruß


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Juli 2008)

Das war mal wieder ein richtig schöner Sonntag ohne irgend welche Katastrophen. 

Der Erbeskopf-Marathon ist einfach jedes Mal super und mein persönliches Lieblingsrennen. Die (Mittel-)Strecke ist einfach klasse! Technisch anspruchsvoll und abwechslungsreich. Allerdings hätte ich mir heute vor allem bergauf (!) ab und zu einer Hinterradfederung gewünscht, die ein etwas ruhigeres und damit krampfvermeidendes  Hochkurbeln ermöglicht hätte. Hatte übrigens im Ziel 66,5 km und 1590 hm (Polar) gemessen.
Dem Lob an die Orga kann ich mich direkt anschließen! Man kann echt ein sorgenfreies Rennen fahren und muß sich nicht aufregen. Das fängt bei den ausreichend und nah verfüggbaren Parkplätzen an, geht über die freundlichen Helfer und die perfekte Ausschilderung zu den leckeren Nudeln und endet bei so kleinen Details wie eine Startnummer, mit Löchern an der richtigen Stelle.  

Auch von Fahrerseite lief es heute schön fair ab und es herrschte eine nette Atmosphäre. Wenn jetzt noch mehr Leute lernen, daß man im Stau bergauf mal lieber ein paar Zentimeter Abstand zum Vordermann hält und nicht bis aufs Hinterrad auffährt (bergauf gibt es keinen Windschatten!), damit man Geschindigkeitsschwankungen ausgleichen und so ein Stillstehen vermeiden kann, dann würde es gleich noch besser laufen und alle kämen besser und gleichmäßiger den Trail hoch.

Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag für letztes Jahr hab ich aber noch: Auf den technisch anspruchsvollen 65er und 110er Runden sollten keine Crosser zugelassen sein. Ob die Befahrung der Trails mit den schmalen Reifchen und dem dünnen Lenker so gefährlich war, wie sie aussah, kann ich als Nicht-Crosser vielleicht nicht beurteilen, aber zumindest haben die Dinger im Trail ziemlich im Weg gestanden. Netterweise hatte der Fahrer des Crossers zumindest ein Einsehen und ließ die gefederte Konkurenz mit einem Parkmannöver passieren. Danke dafür!


----------



## Tommy320is (13. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich fands auch super, ist immer wieder ein Erlebniss - auch wenns bei mir nur die Kurzstrecke war. 
Naja - evtl. reicht es nächstes Jahr für den Halbmarathon ;-)

Auch von mir ein großes Lob an die Orga!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Nafets190 (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

es war heute ebenfalls mein erster Marathon. Die 65Km-Strecke war richtig geil, sehr abwechslungsreich und das Wetter war einfach traumhaft. Vorallem aber die Trails waren richtig genial.
Gegen Ende hin war ich allerdings schon froh das es vorbei war. Auf meinem Sigmatacho hatte ich 66,3 km und 1636 hm.
Mit meiner Paltzierung (55. Gesamt, 10. Altersklasse) bin ich ebenfalls sehr zufrieden.
Bin jetzt mal gespannt ob tolle Fotos gemacht wurden .

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (13. Juli 2008)

Diese Veranstaltung ist ab sofort auch mein Lieblingsmarathon! 

Perfekter gehts schon fast nicht mehr. Super Orga, super Verpflegung, nette und aufmerksame Streckenposten, alles ist durchdacht und mit Herzblut organisiert, das merkt man. Einfach nur klasse.

Und die Strecke ist natürlich der absolute Mega-Hammer 

Abgesehen davon hab ich ausgerechnet bei meiner Premiere auf der 110er den absolut schwärzesten, katastrophalsten, desaströsesten Tag seit ich Rennen fahre erwischt. Ich liebe solche Strecken - mächtig KM & HM mit vielen Anstiegen und schweren Trails. Je steiler desto geiler.

Aber heute?

Gestartet wie immer : verhalten und etwas langsamer und immer 1 Gang leichter als ich eigentlich könnte. Ich wusste ja daß die Strecke mit zunehmender Dauer immer schwerer wird. Die ersten 50km liefen auch richtig gut, dann hat mir jemand die Lichter ausgeknipst. Es ging so gut wie gar nichts mehr. Kennt ihr das wenn man schaltet und schaltet bis es nicht mehr leichter geht und trotzdem schleicht man die Anstiege mit 5-6km/h hoch wo man normalerweise mehr als das doppelte fährt bzw. fahren könnte  

Kraft und Konzentration waren absolut weg. Ich hab ne richtig böse Tracht Prügel bezogen, au weia. Die anvisierten 6:00 sind letzten Endes eine 7:31    geworden.

So schlecht gibg es mir noch nie auf einem Rennen. Aber es gibt ja immer ein erstes mal!

Aber gut, solche Tage gibt es. Abhaken und vergessen. Hab meine Wut und Enttäuschung auf dem Heimweg mit Metallica versucht zu bekämpfen.


----------



## quax_bruch (13. Juli 2008)

Wollte ja eigentlich NN+RR fahren, hatte aber dann hinten einen Schleicher (krieg dieses UST da nicht dicht) und habe dann auf ein NN-Hinterrad zurückgegriffen. Und obwohl es trocken war, bereue ich diese Wahl nicht. Bin die 110 gefahren und die letzten Trails war ich schon ganz froh, etwas mehr Grip zu haben. Die Konzentration läßt da schon etwas nach ;-) 

Ansonsten echt spaßig, war mal wieder über die Erfindung des hinteren Federbeins höchst erfreut !


----------



## kastel67 (13. Juli 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Na das ist ja gerade zu für mich Maßgeschneidert, ich liebe diese scharfen Starts und umso besser wenn´s auch noch sinn macht (wegen der Engstelle). Jetzt muss ich nur noch hoffen das die mich in die erste Reihe lassen
> 
> Gruß und Danke für die Info



Moin,

und hast Du Deine Nerven wieder im Griff?

Gruß k67


----------



## Meridaracer (13. Juli 2008)

Jo klar


----------



## kastel67 (13. Juli 2008)

Freut mich!


----------



## tiegerbaehr (14. Juli 2008)

Mir gings genauso wie adrenalino  Aber wo gibt ed denn die Ergebnisse zum nachlesen (bin Masochist) ?

Lob an die Organisatoren, hat alles gepasst. Zum Thema "Platz im Zieleinlauf" und Ergebnislisten wurde schon angesprochen, kann man besser machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (14. Juli 2008)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> Mir gings genauso wie adrenalino  Aber wo gibt ed denn die Ergebnisse zum nachlesen (bin Masochist) ?



Oh ja.....damit man gleich nochmal eins in die Fresse bekommt  als ob die Haue gestern net ausgereicht hätte


----------



## rofl0r (14. Juli 2008)

Bin auch gut durch gekommen. Bei der Kurzstrecke gab es zwar in der Einfuehrungsrunde ueber die Bahn-Schienen und am Trail zur Seerunde maechtig Stau, dafuer konnte man aber bei der Zieleinfahrt lecker runterbretzeln. Wir haben viel Plattfuesse nach der Sotterabfahrt vom ersten *richtigen* Berg gesehen, war mit Conti SK Protection ganz zufrieden...wenn auch der Verschleiss sehr hoch ist. Ueberraschenderweise waren die Beine nicht das Problen, sondern der Hintern und die Nackenmuskeln...haette ich nicht gedacht


----------



## Nafets190 (14. Juli 2008)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Ueberraschenderweise waren die Beine nicht das Problen, sondern der Hintern und die Nackenmuskeln...haette ich nicht gedacht



Also ist nächstes Jahr die Halbmarathonstrecke dran


----------



## Reiler (14. Juli 2008)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Bin auch gut durch gekommen. Bei der Kurzstrecke gab es zwar in der Einfuehrungsrunde ueber die Bahn-Schienen und am Trail zur Seerunde maechtig Stau, d



das muss aber weiter hinten im feld gewsen sein oder?




rofl0r schrieb:


> Wir haben viel Plattfuesse nach der Sotterabfahrt vom ersten *richtigen* Berg gesehen,



ich hatte auf den abfahrten 3 !!! platten hinten. trotz den 3 pannen allerdings noch im mittelfeeld gelandet...schade...wäre sonst gut gelaufen..

aber der downhill-göttlich..da konnte man wenigstens noch treten und überholen...geil...


----------



## Kaltumformer (14. Juli 2008)

Ergebnisse sind online.


----------



## Reiler (14. Juli 2008)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> Wollte ja eigentlich NN+RR fahren, hatte aber dann hinten einen Schleicher (krieg dieses UST da nicht dicht) und habe dann auf ein NN-Hinterrad zurückgegriffen. Und obwohl es trocken war, bereue ich diese Wahl nicht. Bin die 110 gefahren und die letzten Trails war ich schon ganz froh, etwas mehr Grip zu haben. Die Konzentration läßt da schon etwas nach ;-)
> 
> Ansonsten echt spaßig, war mal wieder über die Erfindung des hinteren Federbeins höchst erfreut !




wie war die 110er strecke?
habe da einen kandidaten der technisch eine kleine katastrophe ist, aber die beine für eine solche tour hat.
hat ja noch  1 jahr zeit.  Wo bz. was waren die schwierigkeiten auf der 110er ?


----------



## Adrenalino (14. Juli 2008)

Reiler schrieb:


> wie war die 110er strecke?
> habe da einen kandidaten der technisch eine kleine katastrophe ist, aber die beine für eine solche tour hat.
> hat ja noch  1 jahr zeit.  Wo bz. was waren die schwierigkeiten auf der 110er ?



Überall!

Im Ernst : technisch schwierig wurde es so ca. ab KM 45, wenn die langen Anstiege u.a. zum Erbeskopf anfingen. Die Trailpassagen die man anschließend runter gefahren ist waren teilweise echt brutal.

Es gab aber auch ein paar flachere Verbindungstrails auf denen man von zahlreichen Steinen und Wurzeln kräftig durchgeschüttelt wurde!

Besonders zum Schluss waren einige derart steile Dinger dabei daß ich dachte "gleich überholt mich mein Hinterrad"  großes Kino für die Zuschauer die selbst an steilsten Stellen standen zum anfeuern 

Konditionell und technisch auf der Langstrecke mit das härteste was ich kenne!

Vielleicht seh ich das ganze aber auch so weil ich so böse eingebrochen bin, mein Physio musste heute Schwerstarbeit leisten um die Beine wieder einigermaßen locker zu bekommen - "hart wie Kruppstahl, was hast du bloß gemacht????"


----------



## Reiler (14. Juli 2008)

vor 2-3 jahren ist diese strecke einer mitm Cyclocrosser gefahren...!!!

einer aus meinem team hat die kurzstrecke mitm crosser gefahren und war ganz vorne mit dabei.!!!

mal sehen was es nächstes jahr gibt...entweder die 65er oder wieder die kurze per crosser!



Adrenalino schrieb:


> Überall!
> 
> Im Ernst : technisch schwierig wurde es so ca. ab KM 45, wenn die langen Anstiege u.a. zum Erbeskopf anfingen. Die Trailpassagen die man anschließend runter gefahren ist waren teilweise echt brutal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reiler (14. Juli 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> und hast Du Deine Nerven wieder im Griff?
> 
> Gruß k67



Rene H. ??


----------



## Adrenalino (14. Juli 2008)

Reiler schrieb:


> vor 2-3 jahren ist diese strecke einer mitm Cyclocrosser gefahren...!!!
> 
> einer aus meinem team hat die kurzstrecke mitm crosser gefahren und war ganz vorne mit dabei.!!!
> 
> mal sehen was es nächstes jahr gibt...entweder die 65er oder wieder die kurze per crosser!



Also.....wer die 110er mitm Crosser fährt :   

Frag mich nur was das bringen soll, Vorteile hat man dadurch keine, im Gegenteil.....aber es ist ein gutes Techniktraining, mach ich im Winter auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (14. Juli 2008)

Hi,

war auf der Mittelstrecke nicht die Rede von 600 Startern ? 

Alleine 450 waren doch angemeldet. In der Wertung tauchen aber nur 384 Fahrer(innen) auf. Knappe 40% Ausfallquote ... kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, oder ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Reiler (14. Juli 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Also.....wer die 110er mitm Crosser fährt :
> 
> Frag mich nur was das bringen soll, Vorteile hat man dadurch keine, im Gegenteil.....aber es ist ein gutes Techniktraining, mach ich im Winter auch so



um einen vorteil geht es darum ja nicht, eher darum es zu schaffen ohne das rad zu zerlegen, der downhill gestern war mit hardtail schon teilweise hart für einige aber mitm crosser wären so manche runtergeflogen als gefahren...


----------



## darkdesigner (14. Juli 2008)

Ein paar Antworten und Kommentare von mir:

Technische Schwierigkeiten gibt es wie angesprochen: Wellen, Wurzeln, Steine, Spurrillen. Das Steilsück ist hart, aber fahrbar. In diesem Jahr habe ich die steilsten Meter ausgelassen, da mir die Kraft und Konzentration fehlte. Die sollte man allerdings am EBK stets haben! 

Konditionell sicher mit der härteste Mittelgebirgsmarathon in Deutschland. Gerade auf den ersten 40-45km saugen die steilen, jedoch nicht zu langen Auffahrten mächtig Körner. Gleich nach der ersten Verpflegung liegt der "Schweineberg; Darkdesigner-Gedenk-Uphill", mein Berg , danke an die ORGA für diese Ehre! 
Die Trails erfordern stets ihren Tribut. Das es sich auf Grasnaben nicht besonders toll rollt, darf man auch feststellen. Hinzukommen steinige und wurzelige Passagen mit gehörigem Krafteinsatz (siehe technische Anforderungen). 

Zur Mitte des Rennens kommen dann die langen Anstiege, schön lange ausdauernd rauf. Wenn man die inklusive der jeweils folgenden Abfahrten überlebt hat, kommt zum Ende nochmal der Hammer. Das bereits angesprochene Steilstück ist nur ein Teil der technischen Abfahrten und liegt zwischen einer namenlosen Schinderei (ein Teil unfahrbar) und der berüchtigten Immerter Qual... 

Habe in diesem Jahr trotz Krämpfen ab KM60 unter 7h gefinisht, mein fünftes Mal auf der Langstrecke (03, 05-08). Einmal 2004 wegen einer Halsentzündung "nur" die Mittelstrecke...

Mein Dank an die nahezu perfekte Organisation geht an das Team vom Erbeskopf!!!

Eine Kritik allerdings an einige Teilnehmer: Seid ihr nicht in der Lage eure Verpackungen der Gels und Riegel in die Trikottasche oder unters Beinkleid zu packen?? Selten habe ich soviel Müll sehen müssen, echt schei$$e sowas!!


Edit: Achja die Ausfallquote, bei der 110er waren wohl einhundert Leute am Start, davon kamen 70 an. Ergo 30% Aufallquote, aus den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre kommt das hin.


----------



## Reiler (14. Juli 2008)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Eine Kritik allerdings an einige Teilnehmer: Seid ihr nicht in der Lage eure Verpackungen der Gels und Riegel in die Trikottasche oder unters Beinkleid zu packen?? Selten habe ich soviel Müll sehen müssen, echt schei$$e sowas!!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> da schliesse ich mich an...einige leute haben vor mir einfach ihr zeugs fallen lassen...und das auf der kurzstrecke...wie arm ist das denn?gels etc. trotz den VPs...
> ...


----------



## null.ahnung (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Also es war wie jedes Jahr.
Eine Orga wie sie besser nicht geht!!
Und die Langstrecke ist und bleibt einfach der absolute Hammer!
Mehr Abwechslung geht eigentlich kaum.Man hat schon einen enormen Vorteil wenn man die Strecke kennt.
Wenn man nach den ersten 3 Rampen oberhalb von Thalfang rauskommt, würde man am liebsten wieder runter zum See fahren.
Aber dann geht es ja erst auf die 65km Strecke. Und man weiss, gleich kommt "Gott lob"!
Einer der folgenden Highlights ist dann der "Hinüber-Trail",in dem alle Unterarm-Muskeln endgültig überfordert werden.
Die letzten 10km fährt(oder schiebt) man dann in Trance.
Ich bin dieses Jahr(3.Teilnahme) das erste Mal unter 7Std geblieben, und bin damit sehr zufrieden.Dies hab ich wohl auch der Strecke zu verdanken, da sie zu den wetterfestesten gehört die ich kenne.

Das mit den Gel-Verpackungen sieht man leider überall. Ich selber futtere auf so einer Distanz auch bis zu 7 Gel´s, allerdings stellt es für mich kein Problem dar, die leeren Packungen wieder ins Trikot zu stopfen und bei der nächsten VP in den Müll zu werfen.

@Adrenalino:Ich hoffe meine Strecken Beschreibung hat Dir unterwegs noch was geholfen. Das Du dich so schlecht gefühlt hast, war bei den anderen 100 Teilnehmern bestimmt genauso!! 
Schade das wir uns im Ziel nicht mehr gesehen haben.Ich habe vor in 3 Wochen den Keiler-Bike zu fahren.Kennst Du denn? Wenn ja, vergleich mir den mal mit dem Erbeskopf.


Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## rofl0r (15. Juli 2008)

Die Fotos sind online -> www.dein-lauf.de


----------



## Adrenalino (15. Juli 2008)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> @Adrenalino:Ich hoffe meine Strecken Beschreibung hat Dir unterwegs noch was geholfen. Das Du dich so schlecht gefühlt hast, war bei den anderen 100 Teilnehmern bestimmt genauso!!
> Schade das wir uns im Ziel nicht mehr gesehen haben.Ich habe vor in 3 Wochen den Keiler-Bike zu fahren.Kennst Du denn? Wenn ja, vergleich mir den mal mit dem Erbeskopf.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Oliver!

Danke fürs kurze begleiten!  Deine Beschreibung hat mir zwar geholfen aber wie schon beschrieben : es war ein rabenschwarzer Tag für mich! Egal, ist abgehakt!

Dann sehen wir uns in 3 Wochen beim Keiler!! Ich fahre - natürlich - auch die Langstrecke, die ist aber nicht so schwer wie am Erbeskopf. Die Spessart-Trails sind doch um einiges gediegener als die in der Pfalz/Eifel/Hunsrück oder wie auch immer die Gegend rund um Thalfang heißt, man möge es mir verzeihen!

Nichtdestotrotz darfst du den Keiler nicht unterschätzen! Es gibt einige sehr schwere technische Abschnitte wobei die nicht so steil sind wie am Erbeskopf. Und wie gesagt, einige der Trails sind Erdtrails mit wenig Wurzeln und Steinen.
Dafür sind die Uphills auf der kompletten Distanz etwas länger, kein Sägezahnprofil wie in Thalfang. Besonders hervorheben möchte ich den Anstieg zur Aurora, ein sehr steiler schmaler Trail mit bösen Rampen dabei!

Und wetterfest ist die Strecke absolut nicht! Wenn es regnet bzw. vorher viel regnet dann ist Schlammschlacht angesagt! So wie letztes Jahr. Aber selbst dann kann man den Keiler auf der Langstrecke unter 6 Std. finishen ( was mir gelungen ist  ).

Schau mal in den Thread den es zum Keiler gibt, muss man mal suchen wo der abgeblieben ist!

Wir sehen uns am Start in Lohr!


----------



## Cecil974 (15. Juli 2008)

Muß schon sagen, die Veranstaltung macht einfach nur Spaß. Die Orga-Leute sind alle super freundlich. Die machen einfach eine geniale Stimmung.

Bin den Halbmarathon gefahren und möchte mich noch bei dem netten Helfer bedanken, der mir geholfen hat meinen Kettenklemmer loszuwerden. Ohne ihn hätte ich zurückschieben können. 

Ansonsten muß ich sagen, dass ich durch den "Hinüber-Trail" gänzlich meine Wurzelallergie abgelegt habe - Danke dafür 

Bis zum nächsten Jahr
Tina


----------



## saxoshuttle (15. Juli 2008)

Zuerst mal ein dickes *DANKE!* an die Orga für eine wirklich tolle Veranstaltung!

Ich bin das erste Mal mitgefahren und werde sicherlich wiederkommen. Ein dickes Lob gibt´s für ein relativ geringes Startgeld, super Organisation, nette Helfer und rundum leckere Verpflegung  - Macht weiter so!!!

Eine kleine Kritik hätte ich dann aber auch noch: Auf der Kurzstrecke gab´s am Anfang (Anfahrt zur Seerunde) doch ziemlichen Stau, bei dem man im hinteren Teil des Feldes einige Zeit liegen lassen musste. Auch am Anstieg zum ersten VP war es teilweise doch arg eng und ein Überholen kaum möglich. Vielleicht lässt sich das ja durch eine etwas andere Streckenwahl noch verbessern?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (15. Juli 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Pfalz/Eifel/Hunsrück oder wie auch immer die Gegend rund um Thalfang heißt, man möge es mir verzeihen!



Ist zwar alles in "Rheinland-Pfalz", aber Hunsrück ist schon richtig 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunsrück
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eifel
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pfalz_(Region)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rheinhessen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taunus
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westerwald
...

Gruß aussem Hunsrück


----------



## endorfin91 (9. Juli 2009)

Hab ein kleines Problem,es lief was bei der Anmeldung bei mir schief,hab da wohl irgend ein MIST gebaut....
Weis jemand ob es noch Chanchen auf eine Nachmeldun gibt?


----------



## rob (9. Juli 2009)

hey, hier gibts ja nen thread zum erbeskopfmarathon 

auf der homepage vom marathon steht ja ziemlihc unmissverständlich:


> Die Anmeldung für den Erbeskopfmarathon 2009 ist geschlossen !!


sowas wie nachmeldungen scheint es nicht zu geben, da das fahrerlimit begrenzt ist.

ich habe jetzt schon bammel vor der langstrecke. letztes jahr lief es super und ich habe die 6h-grenze nur um wenige minuten verfehlt. aber dieses jahr bin ganz und garnicht gut drauf und werde unterwegs sicher sterben! ich hoffe in der startgebühr ist der leichenabtransport inbegriffen   ups

aber ich freu mich trotzdem, zumindest auf das weizen danach!

rob


----------



## Dicke Wade (9. Juli 2009)

suche einen startplatz für den erbeskopf. bitte schnellstens bei mir melden. danke

Berry


----------



## rofl0r (10. Juli 2009)

endorfin91 schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob es noch Chanchen auf eine Nachmeldun gibt?



Warum fragst nicht einfach da: [email protected]


----------



## Meridaracer (10. Juli 2009)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Warum fragst nicht einfach da: [email protected]



Weil die keine Anfragen mehr annehmen. (so weit ich das weiß)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (10. Juli 2009)

hat sich erledigt. habe einen startplatz. wir sehen uns am sonntag auf der strecke
Berry


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Juli 2009)

Wer noch einen Startplatz sucht, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Ich werde morgen aus gesundheitlichen Gründen leider nicht antreten können. Der Startplatz ist für die Mittelstrecke, läßt sich aber vielleicht auch auf eine andere Distanz ummelden.


----------



## Deleted140621 (11. Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen,

war denn die tage jemand vor ort und kann eine aussage zu den streckenverhältnissen machen ? hat ja diese woche ziemlich viel geregnet
in unserer gegend.

gruß aus rheinhessen


----------



## *Holdi* (12. Juli 2009)

Fand den heutigen Marathon am Erbeskopf trotz des Anfangs etwas schlechteren Wetters eine gelungene Veranstaltung - für mich bei meinem ersten Marathon jedenfalls.  Gut organisiert und auch gut ausgeschildert.  War jedenfalls total begeistert. Anfangs dachte ich zwar diese Schlammschlacht gewinnste zwar nicht, da es mehr ein Balancieren als Fahren durch den Matsch war. Und auch die Abfahrt über die Wiese der Skipiste - bei trockenen Bedingungen - hat gut geklappt. 
Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder! 

Gruß Holdi


----------



## Knalldag (13. Juli 2009)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Die Fotos sind online -> www.dein-lauf.de


 
*You are not authorized to view this page*

You might not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials you supplied.


----------



## rofl0r (13. Juli 2009)

Knalldag schrieb:


> *You are not authorized to view this page*
> 
> You might not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials you supplied.



Nuja, du versuchst den Fotodienst vom letzten Jahr zu oeffnen 
Klappt halt nicht, bist zu spaet dran 

Guck mal da: http://www.sockenboy.de/blog/erbeskopfmarathon/


----------



## Knalldag (13. Juli 2009)

Oooops... vielleicht bin ich doch noch nicht so wach heute... 
Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Seeadler-Ulmen (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo und guten Tag. 
Ich würde gerne am am ersten Juli Wochenende die 65 km Strecke einmal abfahren da ich sie absolut nicht kenne.  Gibt es Personen die die Strecke kennen und eine Besichtigungstour mitmachen wollen und bereit wären den Streckenverlauf ungefähr zu zeigen. Leider habe ich auch kein Navi das mir helfen würde. Gruß Seeadler


----------



## Benny_TSP (28. Juni 2010)

Servus zusammen,

welche Reifenempfehlung gibt es für die 110er Strecke?
Sind 2.1er RocketRon vertretbar oder muß ich damit alle 10km einen Platten flicken???

Danke für Eure Auskünfte...


----------



## Tommy320is (5. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich hab grad mal den Wetterbericht gecheckt.

Wenns dabei bleibt, muss keiner frieren am Sonntag 

Mollige 31°C sind gemeldet.

Gibts irgendwelche Tipps von den alten Hasen für die Langstrecke?

Viel trinken, nehme ich mal an 


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (5. Juli 2010)

Benny_TSP schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> welche Reifenempfehlung gibt es für die 110er Strecke?
> Sind 2.1er RocketRon vertretbar oder muß ich damit alle 10km einen Platten flicken???
> ...



2-3 Ersatzschläuche und nen Döschen Pfligzeug dann wirds was. Ach ja Pumpe nicht vergessen (Kartuschen wird zu teuer) 

ne Spaß bei Seite, es gibt da und dort wo man sich schnell nen Platten holen kann aber wenn man Wachsam ist und technisch gut fahren kann sollte es möglich sein ohne Schaden durch zu kommen... Ich selbst hatte 2008 auf der mittleren 2 Platten, 2009 ohne Defekt durchgekommen ...


----------



## Nafets190 (5. Juli 2010)

Ich war 2008 auf der Mitteldistanz dabei. Mit Schlauch und ohne Pannen (VR: NobbyNic, HR: RaceKing). Dieses Jahr starte ich ohne Schlauch auf VR/HR: RaceKing.

Es gibt etwa 5 Verpflegungsstationen, so schnell sollte die Flüssigkeitszufuhr nicht abreissen! 08 musste ich nur zwei davon in Anspruch nehmen, weis aber nicht mehr wie warm es da war.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Hillcruiser (7. Juli 2010)

so,
hab mich mal zu meinem ersten Marathon angemeldet; allerdings nur Kurzstrecke... 
Mir geht es einfach darum, bei so einer Veranstanstaltung mal Luft zu schnuppern.
Bin gespannt!


----------



## Meridaracer (7. Juli 2010)

Bei der Langdistanz gibt es da eigentlich Flaschen bei der Verpflegung?
Kann mich auch nicht mehr erinnern wie es letztes Jahr in dieser Hinsicht war


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Juli 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Bei der Langdistanz gibt es da eigentlich Flaschen bei der Verpflegung?



nö


----------



## Deleted140621 (8. Juli 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Bei der Langdistanz gibt es da eigentlich Flaschen bei der Verpflegung?


 
So redet man aber nicht über die ehrenamtlichen Helfer !


----------



## Meridaracer (8. Juli 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> So redet man aber nicht über die ehrenamtlichen Helfer !



Was habsch denn jetzt Falsch gemacht 
Wollte halt mal Fragen, weil bei den Temperaturen ist es glaub ich von Vorteil wenn man sich über die Flüssigkeitszufuhr etwas schlau macht


----------



## BikeLilly (8. Juli 2010)

Hi Männer,

bin auch mal gespannt, ob sie noch zusätzliche VPs aufbauen. Ich wollt auf die kurze Strecke zwei 0,75er Flaschen mitnehmen. Sollte doch reichen, oder? Aber was mich vielmehr interessiert...gibt es Samstag Abend 'ne Nudelparty oder so?

Viele Grüße,
BikeLilly


----------



## Tommy320is (9. Juli 2010)

Hi,

guckt mal auf der HP, dort sind die VP´s bei den Strecken aufgeführt und das Rahmenprogramm ist auch aufgelistet.
Von Nudelparty konnt ich allerdings nix finden.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Holdi* (9. Juli 2010)

Info bzgl Startgeld auf der Homepage:

Im Startgeld sind die Verpflegung auf der Strecke und ein Finishergeschenk enthalten.
Jeder aktive Teilnehmer enthält außerdem einen Bon, der den kostenlosen Verzehr von Nudeln ermöglicht.
Dieser Bon kann an der Nudelparty oder am Renntag eingelöst werden.

(Etwas unterhalb des Rahmenprogramms)
Die waren lecker und taten gut nach dem anstrengenden Rennen. Und dieses Jahr wirds wohl noch "anstrengender" bei 36 °C und schwülem Wetter mit Gewitter. 

LG Holdi


----------



## Reiler (10. Juli 2010)

*Holdi* schrieb:


> Und dieses Jahr wirds wohl noch "anstrengender" bei 36 °C und schwülem Wetter mit Gewitter. [/FONT]
> 
> LG Holdi



da werden malwieder einige aufm rad zusammenbrechen...noch nicht lange her da is einer direkt vor mir vom rad gefallen wie ein baum der gerade gefällt wurde...

wenns wirklich 35grad sind, brauch ich allein auf der kurzen bei ca 1:40h min 2 liter zu saufen...


----------



## darkdesigner (10. Juli 2010)

Seit der Hitzeschlacht 2003 gibts genügend Versorgungspunkte, wichtig ist halt die Flaschen auch aufzufüllen und nicht vorbei zu brettern...

Und natürlich trinken nicht vergessen 


PS: Wer die lange zum ersten Mal fährt, sollte bis km 60 (Erbeskopf) die Körner nicht verschleudern. Danach gehts erst richtig los! Alles Kopfsache, ich sag nur Immerter Qual...


----------



## chris-2 (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

prima Veranstaltung, Strecke und Verpflegung waren lobenswert.
Einzig die Schlammdurchfahrt nach der Einführungsrunde im Zielbereich müsste echt nicht sein. Da kann man sich das schmieren der Kette am Vorabend sparen.


----------



## Meridaracer (12. Juli 2010)

Ich fand es auch total Klasse.
Aber besonders einen Dank an die vielen netten Helfer, die immer rasch und ohne dummes Fragen/schauen die Flaschen aufgefüllt haben 
Das mit der Schneekanone fand ich auch ganz witzig ... Und auch einen Dank an die ganzen Mitteldistanzfahrer die einem immer wieder brav Platz gemacht haben. 
Ergebnis war auch OK


----------



## BikeLilly (12. Juli 2010)

....ja da kann ich mich nur anschließen. War mein erstes Rennen und ich fand es supi Klasse. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (12. Juli 2010)

war wirklich wieder alles super Organisiert. Mein Dank geht auch an die vielen Helfer! Ergebnis war leider nicht so wie vorgestellt... Bei der Hitze ging nichts.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## *Holdi* (12. Juli 2010)

Hat mir auch wieder super gefallen. Und war wie immer gut ausgeschildert, und verpflegt wurde man auch fürstlich! 
Das große Batschloch ist nun mal höhere Gewalt. Wenn Ihr mitgekriegt hättet, wie die Gewitterfront Samstag nachts hier im Saarland gewütet hat, konnte man froh sein, daß es nur eine große Pfütze gab. In St. Ingbert mußte die Feuerwehr 70 mal raus! Hilft halt nix, Gas geben und durch - und dann am nächsten Tag versuchen die Batschklumpen wieder abzumeiseln! 

LG Holdi


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Juli 2010)

weiß jemand, was die Siegerzeit auf der Langen war?

Wie immer, eines der sympathischsten Rennen in meinem jährlichen Rennkalender. Eine große 110 km Runde, wo kriegt man das heute noch.


----------



## Tommy320is (12. Juli 2010)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> PS: Wer die lange zum ersten Mal fährt, sollte bis km 60 (Erbeskopf) die Körner nicht verschleudern. Danach gehts erst richtig los! Alles Kopfsache, ich sag nur Immerter Qual...



Für mich wars das erste mal die lange Strecke(nach 4 Jahren Kurzstrecke)
Ich bin die Sache locker angegangen und fands erst auf den letzten 15km richtig schlimm - Stichwort Immerter Qual.
Den Feuerwehrschlauch in Immert fand ich sehr erfrischend 
Da solls ja auch einen vom Bike geblasen haben 
Die Temperaturen fand ich nicht so schlimm - da wars letzte Woche in der grünen Hölle schlimmer.

P.S. Der Sieger auf der 110 hatte unter 5h.

Gruß


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Juli 2010)

dann war die Strecke, trotz Regen, doch wesentlich, wesentlich schneller, wie letztes Jahr. Schade, das relativiert dann meine wesentlich bessere Zeit gegenüber dem Vorjahr.


----------



## Tommy320is (12. Juli 2010)

Ich denke, dass die Strecke nicht vergleichbar war mit der vom letzten Jahr.
Letztes Jahr war es sehr nass, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Gruß


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Juli 2010)

durch den Regen von Sa auf Sa waren aber die gleichen Schlammlöcher, wie letzes Jahr. Nur etwas harmloser. Und 95% der Langstrecke läuft doch eh auf gut ausgebauten, wetterfesten Wegen. Aber na ja, einen Unterschied wird's wohl gemacht haben, wenn man sich die Zeiten anschaut.


----------



## Tommy320is (12. Juli 2010)

Hi,

die Strecke war überhaupt nicht durch geweicht.
Da konnte man es berab sehr gut rollen lassen ohne ins schlingern zu kommen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Juli 2010)

Ergebnislisten sind online.

Ganz schöne Ausfallquote auf der Langen, waren ja eigentlich voll gebucht.


----------



## bladerunner (13. Juli 2010)

Eine echt super Veranstaltung, ohne wenn und aber.
Vielen Dank an die Veranstalter, bis im nächsten Jahr.

Wer eine solch gute Veranstaltung in den nächsten Wochen sucht den empfehle ich :




am 08.08.2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (29. Juni 2011)

Wer fährt bei der 10. Auflage in diesem Jahr mit? Noch eine Woche, ich bin etwas nervös...


----------



## Nafets190 (29. Juni 2011)

ich. Mitteldistanz mit meinem Singlespeed


----------



## bibbi1609 (29. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre die kurze Strecke.
Bin auch nervös, ist mein erstes MTB Rennen.
Hoffe das Wetter spielt wenigstens gut mit.


----------



## Nafets190 (29. Juni 2011)

War 2007 auch einer meiner ersten Wettkämpfe (1. Marathon).
Als erste Veranstaltung dieser Art ist der Erbeskopfmarathon eig. optimal weil da richtig was los ist (Rahmenprogramm) und die Strecke ist sehr abwechslungsreich. Und beim Marathon gilt ja eh, durchhalten ist alles


----------



## bibbi1609 (29. Juni 2011)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Und beim Marathon gilt ja eh, durchhalten ist alles





Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht 
Bin froh, das ich mich in der Gegend ganz gut auskenne, komme gebürtig aus der Ecke.
Und meine Familie und Freunde anfeuern kommen.


----------



## atlas (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Natürlich fahr ich den EBM auch dieses Jahr.War mein erster Marathon und ist deshalb jedes Jahr Pflicht.

Man sieht sich. 

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Sunray (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo
Bin auch mit dabei.
Weiss jemand ob die Strecken schon vorher ausgeschildert sind (Freitag, Samstag) ?


----------



## sigi0007 (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Normalerweise haben wir's bis jetzt immer geschafft die Strecke Freitags fertig zu kriegen. Sollte eigendlich auch dieses Jahr wieder klappen 

@Darkdesigner: 

Ich hoffe du fährst die 110er, dann stell ich wieder dein Schild auf! 


Gruss, Mark
Team Erbeskopfmarathon


----------



## atlas (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Wird dieses Jahr für mich ne ganz neue Variante : vorher Nachtschicht dann Hinfahrt (200 km) ,Rennen,Rückfahrt und zum Schluß ab 18 Uhr ne 12h Nachtschicht im Stahlwerk.

Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich gespannt bin.

Trotzdem freu ich mich wie S.. .

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (30. Juni 2011)

Also falls nichts gravierendes dazwischen kommt, fahre ich die 110er. Ich habe wirklich hart dafür trainiert! Und ich meine nicht gewinnen, sondern lediglich ankommen... 

Über mein Schild würde ich mich natürlich riesig freuen - es vorallem endlich mal wieder zu sehen, nach zwei Jahren Mitteldistanz. 

Wir sind bereits Samstags vor Ort und freuen uns auf die Party!


----------



## rofl0r (1. Juli 2011)

Ich bin dieses Jahr nicht dabei, vor allem wegen knapper Zeit...aber auch weils dieses Jahr kein T-Shirt gibt und ich den Erbeskopf auch als Familien-Ding gesehen habe. Dieses Jahr finden sich bis jetzt keinerlei Infos zum Rahmenprogramm bzw ob es Samstag wieder was fuer Kinder gibt auf der neuen huebschen Website


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (1. Juli 2011)

Hm das hört sich ja bisher alles wirklich sehr gut an, denke werde den Erbeskopf unter die Stollen vom Raceking nehmen


----------



## onkeldueres (11. Juli 2011)

Der Erbeskopf Marathon war mal wieder richtig geil.


----------



## bibbi1609 (11. Juli 2011)

sehe ich auch so 
war mein erster und bin voll begeistert....ein großes Lob an die Organisatoren !!!
nächstes Jahr bin ich auf alle Fälle wieder dabei


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (11. Juli 2011)

Mann war das genial, mir fehlen im Moment noch die Worte. Epische Trails und genug Arbeit fürs Fully. Im Ziel nach 118 Km auf dem Tacho waren meine Beine echt Tot... Mein neuer LieblingsMarathon. Macht weiter so Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (11. Juli 2011)

Zum Glück habe ich heute frei... Hat ganz schön weh getan, eben wie immer! Bericht folgt später auf der Heimseite,
dd


----------



## Kastel67 (11. Juli 2011)

Mir fällt jetzt so direkt kein Kritikpunkt ein.  Vielleicht könnte man aber in Zukunft die 65er als 68er ausweisen ... dann entspricht das auch der Tatsache. 

Gruß k67

PS: Der Duschtruck war dieses Jahr aber die schlichtere Variante.


----------



## Tommy320is (11. Juli 2011)

Jo,

hat ganz schön weh getan.
und trotzdem muß ich heute arbeiten :-(
Ich bin auf Deinen Bericht gespannt...

Gruß


----------



## powderJO (11. Juli 2011)

war zum ersten mal da und fand es klasse. schöne strecke, tolle orga, nette leute. 

nur blöd, dass es immer wieder biker gibt, die sich in die ersten startreihen stellen müssen, obwohl sie da ganz und gar nix verloren haben. hat mächtig körner gekostet wieder zu der spitze aufzuschließen, nachdem ich von ein paar dieser selbstüberschätzer böse eingebremst wurde beim start...


----------



## Kastel67 (11. Juli 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> war zum ersten mal da und fand es klasse. schöne strecke, tolle orga, nette leute.
> 
> nur blöd, dass es immer wieder biker gibt, die sich in die ersten startreihen stellen müssen, obwohl sie da ganz und gar nix verloren haben. hat mächtig körner gekostet wieder zu der spitze aufzuschließen, nachdem ich von ein paar dieser selbstüberschätzer böse eingebremst wurde beim start...



Sag mal Jo, arbeitest Du mit vorkonfigurierten Textbausteinen?

Gruß k67


----------



## Sunray (11. Juli 2011)

Wirklich tolle Veranstaltung !
Aber ein Startblock für Lizenzfahrer würde den Stress am Start erheblich reduzieren.


----------



## powderJO (11. Juli 2011)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Sag mal Jo, arbeitest Du mit vorkonfigurierten Textbausteinen?
> 
> GruÃ k67



eh klar, ist viel effizienter - oder erfindest du deine posts jedes mal tatsÃ¤chlich neu? 





Sunray schrieb:


> Wirklich tolle Veranstaltung !
> Aber ein Startblock fÃ¼r Lizenzfahrer wÃ¼rde den Stress am Start erheblich reduzieren.



bin ich ja sonst auch gerne dafÃ¼r â aber bei etwas Ã¼ber 400 startern finde ich es eigentlich ok so wie es ist. man kÃ¶nnte allerdings vor dem start noch mal dezent darauf hinweisen, dass man sich nur dann noch vorne stellen sollte, wenn man glaubt, die top 50 oder so erreichen zu kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## Nafets190 (11. Juli 2011)

War mal wieder sehr sehr geil in Thalfang! Wunderschöne Strecke und tolle Orga! War jetzt nach 2008&10 mein dritter Start auf der Halbmarathonstrecke, allerdings mein erster mit dem Singlespeed. Ich brauche nicht zu erwähnen das meine Beine im Ziel auch ziemlich schmerzten 
Nächstes Jahr steht wohl eine Distanzverlängerung an 
Ich hatte übrigens fast 70 Km auf dem Tacho!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Suprarenin (11. Juli 2011)

Absolut tolle Veranstaltung. Daher schmerzt es mich umso mehr dass ich ab Km 32 nicht mehr weiter fahren konnte, da meine Felge das zeitliche gesegnet  hat. Vielen Dank aber nochmal an die vielen hilfsbereiten Biker und das Serviceteam!

Amüsant war wie viele Biker mit kaputten Rädern is Ziel gerannt gekommen sind. Ich glaub einer ist kurz vorm Ziel auch an nen Baum gefahren so wie seine Vorderradfelge aussah 

Nächstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei! 

lg


----------



## onkeldueres (11. Juli 2011)

Stellt euch doch früher auf!!Habe Top 50 erreicht trotz hinten stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasche (11. Juli 2011)

Hey großes Lob an das Orga Team!! Ich war das erste Mal mit dabei und fand die Streckenausschilderung und die Verpflegungsstationen vorbildlich!! Die Strecke, v.a. die Trails, waren traumhaft. Werde die Veranstaltung in mein persönliches Pflichtprogramm mit aufnehmen


----------



## Tommy320is (11. Juli 2011)

Von mir auch noch ein großes Lob an die Orga.
Super Veranstaltung und ne geniale Strecke.
Für mich wars das 6. mal in Thalfang. 4x kurz und 2x lang - immer wieder gut.

Gruß
Tommy


----------



## M-onstar (12. Juli 2011)

Ich war das zweite Mal auf der 35er mit dabei. Und genau wie letztes Jahr war die Organisation wieder perfekt. Da hat alles gepasst. Nächstes Jahr fahr ich auf jeden Fall nochmal mit, dann aber den Halbmarathon. 
Das einzige was die Stimmung getrübt hat war der schwere Unfall auf der Einführungsrunde der Kurzstrecke. Meine besten Genesungswünsche und Alles Gute für den Verunglückten.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Juni 2012)

Bin ich einfach nur blind oder stehen (noch?) nirgends die Startzeiten der verschiedenen Distanzen?? http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/joomla/ Wäre ja doch ganz gut zu wissen für die Planung/Streckenauswahl...


----------



## Mierza (18. Juni 2012)

http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=57&Itemid=69


----------



## M-onstar (18. Juni 2012)

Die Startzeiten stehen hier:
http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=57&Itemid=69


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Juni 2012)

Ahh Danke, jetzt seh ichs... Hatte gedacht unter "Allgemeines" wird man nur zu einer bestimmten Stelle auf der linken Seite gescrollt, weil da schon so viel stand  Hätt ich mal besser alles durchklicken sollen


----------



## onkeldueres (28. Juni 2012)

So,ab heute darf es bis zum Renntag gerne trocken bleiben.An die Orga.Bitte macht um den See nicht schon wieder so ein künstliches Matschloch hin.Das nervt.
Ansonsten.......................................freu...............freu..............ich mich schon drauf.


----------



## -Frank- (29. Juni 2012)

Nach meinem Leistungstest beim CTF in Mandern die (38er knapp 2Stunden für einen blutigen Anfänger) muß ich sagen, das ich eigentlich doch noch nicht soooo fit bin für den Erbeskopf. 

Egal, Startgebühr ist bezahlt und nächste Woche geht es los. Mein erster `kleiner´Marathon (Kurzstrecke).

Fahre morgen noch mal die Kurzstrecke von 2011 ab um vorab zu sehen, wie viel ich ich mich blamiere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (30. Juni 2012)

Beim Erbeskopfmarathon ist man nie der letzte 
Ist halt schade das die Kurzstrecke kaum Trails bietet.


----------



## ActionBarbie (30. Juni 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Beim Erbeskopfmarathon ist man nie der letzte
> Ist halt schade das die Kurzstrecke kaum Trails bietet.



Falls ich ins Ziel kommen sollte... übernehme ich das dann... so irgendwann zwischen 8 und 9 stunden. Falls ich nicht ins Ziel komme muss diesen Posten dann jemand anderes übernehmen... 

Ich glaube ich litt an leichtem Größenwahn als ich mich angemeldet habe...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (3. Juli 2012)

-Frank- schrieb:


> Nach meinem Leistungstest beim CTF in Mandern die (38er knapp 2Stunden für einen blutigen Anfänger) muß ich sagen, das ich eigentlich doch noch nicht soooo fit bin für den Erbeskopf.
> 
> Egal, Startgebühr ist bezahlt und nächste Woche geht es los. Mein erster `kleiner´Marathon (Kurzstrecke).
> 
> Fahre morgen noch mal die Kurzstrecke von 2011 ab um vorab zu sehen, wie viel ich ich mich blamiere...



LOL.... 

Ging mir genauso, 2 Stunden 12min Gesamtzeit, 10min hab ich Pause an den VP´s gemacht. also ganz knapp über 2 Stunden in Mandern.
Und ich bin auch am WE wieder da und quäle mich wieder über die Kurzstrecke.
Bin in Mandern auch erst das 2. mal fürs Jahr aufm Bike gesessen, aber dafür fand ich meine Zeit OK. (und für das nach ner Stunde die rechte Wade gezwackt hat und bis Sonntags Abends nicht mehr aufgehört hatte)

Wenn du mich suchst, CUBE Ltd in Grau, MKII in 2.4 drauf, Trinkrucksack dabei und bin schon fertig bevor es losgeht.


----------



## mac_world (6. Juli 2012)

Kann jemand war zum Zustand der Strecke sagen? Gestern hat es im Hunsrück ja ordentlich gewittert.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ck-master (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Hat zufällig Jemand noch einen Startplatz für die Kurzstrecke abzugeben?

Habe gerade gesehen das die Strecke leider ausgebucht ist.

Gruss chris


----------



## ActionBarbie (6. Juli 2012)

mac_world schrieb:


> Kann jemand war zum Zustand der Strecke sagen? Gestern hat es im Hunsrück ja ordentlich gewittert.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Was interessiert mich das Wetter von gestern (der Boden wird wie Patex sein und die Wurzeln wie Glatteis) am Sonntag wirds erst richtig geil:

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=106150&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Frank- (6. Juli 2012)

mac_world schrieb:


> Kann jemand war zum Zustand der Strecke sagen? Gestern hat es im Hunsrück ja ordentlich gewittert.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Ich war ja letzte Woche Samstag da gewesen um ein wenig auf der Strecke zu fahren, hatte RR RR montiert und es war ne Katastrophe, obwohl es nur einen Tag vorher geregnet hatte.

Aber nach den neuesten Wetterprognosen ist eh alles egal, denn es wird ne richtig schöne *Schlammschlacht*!!!


----------



## ActionBarbie (6. Juli 2012)

-Frank- schrieb:


> Ich war ja letzte Woche Samstag da gewesen um ein wenig auf der Strecke zu fahren, hatte RR RR montiert und es war ne Katastrophe, obwohl es nur einen Tag vorher geregnet hatte.
> 
> Aber nach den neuesten Wetterprognosen ist eh alles egal, denn es wird ne richtig schöne *Schlammschlacht*!!!



Also ich habe gerade nen Rückzieher von der 112er gemacht.... auf die 68er ins Ziel wollte ich nämlich schon ganz gerne kommen. Bei den Verhältnissen wird das ein Überlebenstraining am Sonntag was ein sch***


----------



## -Frank- (6. Juli 2012)

Das ist mein erster Marathon, hoffentlich hab ich danach nicht die Schnauze voll vom fahren...


----------



## ActionBarbie (6. Juli 2012)

-Frank- schrieb:


> Das ist mein erster Marathon, hoffentlich hab ich danach nicht die Schnauze voll vom fahren...


Also die Kurzstrecke müsste eigentlich gehen, ist ja fast nur WAB.


----------



## Area-x-23 (6. Juli 2012)

Ich habe heute auch mal den Wetterdienst bemüht.....achherje  nicht nur das es die ganze Zeit regnet, mit 15 °C ist es auch kuschelig warm ...

Irgendwo sind meine Fat Albert, die ich sowieso für den AlpenX rauskramen muss.

Also das wird ja lustig, ich bin aber auf jeden Fall da, schließlich hab ich für die Show bezahlt und abwaschbar bin ich auch.

@ Barbie,  geile Einstellung


----------



## ActionBarbie (6. Juli 2012)

Fat Albert  ne, die Nobby Nics müssen reichen... der Göttergatte will mit Rocket Rons fahren, da werde ich noch Überzeugungsarbeit leisten müssen, nicht das der sich noch weht tut...

Wer nicht abwaschbar ist sollte Sonntag dann besser daheim bleiben... aber mal ehrlich, deswegen machen wir den Sport doch, weil man sich ohne aufzufallen mal so richtig schön dreckig machen kann


----------



## Area-x-23 (6. Juli 2012)

Das mit den Fat Alberts war auch nur SpaÃï¿½ï¿½

Auch wenn Du es vielleicht nicht gerne hÃ¶rst, ich werde auch mit den RoRo vorne und hinten starten. Das hat bei der deutschen Meisterschaft in St Ingbert auch funktioniert. Schlimmer als da kann es nicht werden


----------



## ActionBarbie (6. Juli 2012)

Dann kannst du fehlenden Gripp durch Fahrtechnik (und wahrscheinlich Schnelligkeit) ersetzen, ich kann das nicht


----------



## -Frank- (6. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre mit neuen MountainKing 2.2, altes Modell. Sonst hab ich nur noch 2 RR hier...


----------



## Area-x-23 (6. Juli 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Dann kannst du fehlenden Gripp durch Fahrtechnik (und wahrscheinlich Schnelligkeit) ersetzen, ich kann das nicht



Ob ich das kann, würde ich so nicht behaupten 
Sagen wir so, ich bin wahnsinnig genug am Sonntag zu starten und das auf den Rocket Ron's.
Solltest du also jemanden in einer Kurve driften sehen, könnte ich das sein.... Gewollt ist das aber bestimmt nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## e.biemold (6. Juli 2012)

Ich bin bereits in Thalfang. Habe hatte eine kleine Teil der Strecke gefahren. Das sah ziemlich gut aus. Morgen werde ich die Strecke in der nahe von der Erbeskopf fahren. Selbst werde ich mit X-king racesport 2.2 fahren 

Sonntag werde ich hier rechtsab biegen


----------



## atlas (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Da kann ich über.

Ich setz mal einen drauf: vorn X-King 2.0 Supersonic und hi. RaceKing Supersonic.

bis denne

Atlas


----------



## -Frank- (7. Juli 2012)

Während ich hier sitze und Nudelsalat frühstücke mußte ich leider gerade das feststellen:



Niederschlag Thalfang/Deuselbach 08.07.2012

Menge
10 - 20 l/m²
Risiko
95 %

Freu mich schon drauf.....


----------



## e.biemold (7. Juli 2012)

Ich habe 35 km von der Strecke gefahren in der nahe von der Erbeskopf. Die Streck sah ganz trocken aus. Bei die heutigen Strecken bedingungen sollen Racekings usw ausreichen


----------



## kai12 (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe mich bereits sehr früh "wegen Grössenwahn" für den HM 65km angemeldet. Da es mein allererster (Halb)Marathon ist, sowieso meine allererste Veranstaltung dieser Art mit dem MTB, habe ich noch ein Paar Fragen an Erfahrene:
1. Was ist da so los am Start? Sollte man sich als Hobbybiker doch eher hinten anstellen? Oder kriegen die "Profis" das Kotzen wenn sie an einem Langsamen schlecht vorbeikommen?
2. Ist die Streckenführung JEDERZEIT eindeutig ausgeschildert, sodass ein Verirren unmöglich ist? Sollte man über Ortkenntnisse verfügen (GPS?)? O.K., dafür ist es heute eh zu spät... (oder doch Nachtwanderung?)
3. Ich fahre privat eigentlich nur den RaceKing2.2 vorne und WickedWill2.4 hinten. Was ich hier so lese, macht mich das nachdenklich. Ist meine Reifenkombi so krass/ungeeignet? Gut, den RaceKing werd ich wohl geschwindigkeitechnisch etwas zügeln müssen auch weil ich den vorne fahre, aber WickedWill sollte doch absolut O.K. sein, auch wenn etwas schwer und breit... Hätte zur Not noch einen NobbyNic2.25 für hinten. Sollte ich den besser draufmachen? Ist ja kaum Unterschied, nur etwas weniger Breite...
Über Antworten und Anregungen wäre ich dankbar. Bin schon ein wenig zittrig, fahre sowas zum ersten Mal . Und das schon morgen....
Gruss, Kai.


----------



## Cornells (7. Juli 2012)

@ Kai12: Bei deinem ersten Rennen solltest du es locker angehen. Ordne dich beim Start am besten etwas weiter ein, dann ist die Verlockung nicht so gross auf den ertsen km die Körner schon alle zu Verballern  !!! Dazu kommt, das es der Moral sau gut tut wenn man hinten raus im Rennen nochmal zulegen kann und einen nach dem anderen überholt der am Start an einem vorbeigerollt ist  !!! 
Mach dir keinen Stress wegen dem Material (Reifen usw), mit dem was du jetzt aufgezogen hast wirst du morgen schon zurecht kommen. 
Die Strecke ist normalerweise gut beschildert, aber es kann trotzdem mal vorkommen das man ein Schild übersieht oder blind einer Gruppe hinterher fährt, die auch ein Schild übersehen hat. Das merkt man in der Regel aber sehr schnell. Dann einfach wieder zurück bist zum letzten Schild zurück und weiter! 
Desweiteren kann ich dir nur sagen, das du am besten einfach einen kühlen Kopf bewahrst und das ganze wie eine Tour angehst, versuche die Startnummer und das Tempo von anderen einfach zu ignorieren und hab einfach Spass!


----------



## kai12 (7. Juli 2012)

@Cornells:
Super! Deine Worte sind für mich gold wert. Finde es super, dass man hier auf diese Weise Unterstützung und "gut zureden" findet.
O.K., dann werde ich mich morgen nach Deinen Ratschlägen einordnen, hat ja auch keinen Zweck, vorne zu stehen und dann für jeden Schnellen ein Hindernis zu sein.
Vorhin war ich kurz von Wittlich nach Thalfang gedüst, um meine Startnummer abzuholen. Naja, man merkt schon die "Rennstimmung", ich hoffe, ich kann die Nacht ruhig schlafen.
Werde also genau wie Du schreibst: cool bleiben.
Nichtsdestotrotz hoffe ich, dass ich gut im Ziel ankomme, Zeit spielt für mich eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, denn ich fahre zum ersten Mal. Als Hobbybiker kann ich mich mit den "harten" eh nicht messen. Hab nur von irgendwelchen "krassen" Stellen auf den Trails gehört, wo einige nen Abflug gemacht haben... Naja, so ohne jegliche Streckenkenntnisse weiss man halt das Risiko nicht einzuschätzen. Ich denke ich mach es so wie Du sagst: ich mach mich nicht verrückt und fahre einfach ne Tour und hab Spass .
Ich freue mich *riesig* auf morgen! Hoffentlich lernt man ein Paar von den IBC-lern ausm Forum kennen.
Grüsse und bis morgen! Kai.


----------



## ActionBarbie (7. Juli 2012)

> Hab nur von irgendwelchen "krassen" Stellen auf den Trails gehört, wo  einige nen Abflug gemacht haben... Naja, so ohne jegliche  Streckenkenntnisse weiss man halt das Risiko nicht einzuschätzen.


Quatsch, die kochen auch alle nur mit Wasser . Der EBM besteht zu 90% aus Waldautobahn. Und wenn man sich wirklich unsicher ist, steigt man eben ab uns schiebt ein Stück. Beim Hunnenring hats halt fiese große Stein da ruckelt es (und Zecken gibt es auch umsonst). Der Trail beim Forsthaus hat dicke Wurzeln, einige davon halt fies schräg, wenn die nass sind muss man aufpassen. Über Hoxel kommt es auf die Streckenführung an, haben sie links die zwei Trails genommen muss man etwas aufpassen, weils unten zu den trailausgängen etwas steiler wird, wenns nass ist wirds auch hier etwas kritisch... bei Deuselbach die Trails sind auch nicht sooo schwer. Also cool bleiben . Und Skipiste ist halt Skipiste... macht Spaß und ist schnell


----------



## -Frank- (7. Juli 2012)

Komme auch gerade vom `Nummernholen` und muß sagen, die Stimmung heute war schon gut. Bin den kleinen Trailparkur abgelaufen (um die Seen) und so schlimm sieht es gar nicht aus...

Aber der Trail kurz vorm Ziel aus dem Wald raus werd ich nicht fahren.


Ach so, war ganz gut am abtrocknen....

Fahre trotzdem mit MK 2.2 und nicht mit den RR, vieleicht wird es doch nass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (7. Juli 2012)

> Aber der Trail kurz vorm Ziel aus dem Wald raus werd ich nicht fahren.



Dann haben wir uns knapp verpasst .

Den Trail kurz vorm Ziel bin ich noch nie gefahren ... warum auch immer...


----------



## kai12 (7. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute,
Na dann sieht es ja ganz gut aus. Ich habe keine Angst vor steilen Trails, nur eben Respekt. Wenn man ihre "Tücken" nicht kennt, können sie einem das Leben schwer machen.
Nach all Euren Beiträgen fühle ich mich schon vieeeel "gemütlicher" hier .
Der Sonntag wird morgen bestimmt ein geiles Erlebnis für mich.

@ActionBarbie:
Mit den Zecken hab ich kein Problem, denn an das tägliche Entfernen dieser Viecher hab ich mich schon gewöhnt. Die Wälder um Wittlich herum sind voll davon. Also ein vertrautes Terrain .

Gruss, Kai.


----------



## bibbi1609 (7. Juli 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Den Trail kurz vorm Ziel bin ich noch nie gefahren ... warum auch immer...




Ich bin letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal dabei gewesen und da habe ich mich auch nicht getraut den kurzen Trail zu fahren, heute war ich kurz mit dem MTB dort und habe ihn prima ohne jede Angst geschafft, ist nur überwindungssache 

Aber wenn es so geht wie letztes Jahr, kommt man eh nicht dazu den zu fahren, denn da staute sich alles, weil die meisten abgestiegen sind und geschoben haben 

LG Bianca


----------



## Nafets190 (7. Juli 2012)

noch ein kleinere Tipp. Wenn man zu einer Wegekreuzung kommt und vergessen hat welcher Farbe man folgen soll...die Farbe ist vorne auf der Startnummer abgebildet

Mir letztes Jahr so gegangen und habe nicht an die Startnummer gedacht 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß, bin schon drei mal (2008,2010,2011(singlespeed)) die Halbdistanz gefahren und lasse dieses Jahr aus.




Gruß
Stefan


----------



## atlas (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Wer da schieben will/muß sollte bitte den "Hühnerweg" linksseitig benutzten.
Und nebenbei,der kurze Trail ist techn.eigendlich relativ einfach,da es ja fast schnurgeradeaus geht(bis auf 1-2 Schlenker) .

Also einfach locker laufen lassen und nicht zu langsam werden.

Bis morgen.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. Juli 2012)

So gleich gehts hoch, bin mal gespannt wie es ausschaut. Nach den Regenfällen bei uns bin ich wohl mim MKII in 2.4 und wenig Luft gut bedient ;-)
Wir sehen uns also gleich im Startblock für die Kurzdistanz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Frank- (8. Juli 2012)

Also jeder der heute an den Start gegangen ist, ist für mich ein Sieger. Die Sinnflut pünktlich zum Start der 110er machte mich schon nachdenklich ob ich wirklich starten sollte...

Aber man ist ja kein Weichei. Habe für die 40er 3Stunden gebraucht. Wenn man das Wetter, den Zustand der Strecke bedenkt und das es mein erstes mal bei so einer Veranstaltung war, bin ich doch irgendwie zufrieden mit mir.

Wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr!!


----------



## Razermantis82 (8. Juli 2012)

Oh ja das war ne schöne Schlammschlacht heute. Hat ja auch immer wieder mal angefangen zu schütten. Aber naja, hauptsache das Ziel heil und ohne größeren Blessuren erreicht. Aber der teilweise Knöcheltiefe Matsch war schon ne Herrausforderung ;-)

Gruß Rene


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. Juli 2012)

Ã¤hhhâ¦ jeder der Heute da am Start war muss total hirnverbrannt gewesen sein.... 
also ich hab da nur mitgemacht weil ich ja mal gerade um die Ecke war ;-)

Und fÃ¼r die 36km hab ich unglaublich lange gebraucht.... deutlich Ã¼ber 3 Stunden... vielleicht trainier ich dann doch mal mehr.


----------



## ActionBarbie (8. Juli 2012)

quatsch mit Soße, cool wars


----------



## Deleted 217913 (8. Juli 2012)

Scheeee war's, wenn auch ganz schön matschig und nass.
Für die Reinigung brauche ich morgen wohl etwas länger:


----------



## ko5tik (8. Juli 2012)

Ich sortiere gerade Streckenvideos und werde die morgen hochladen.  In der Zwischenzeit solltet Ihr das anschauen:

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

Ich habe heute schon überlegt ob Kachelmann Menschenopfer mag -  Lucilla ist zwar keine Jungrfrau, aber für Marathongwetter reicht hoffentlich


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Juli 2012)

Was eine Schlammschlacht! Besonder sie Wiesenstücke in der Einführungsrunde und vor allem auf der An- und Abfahrt zum Start-Zielbereich haben Körner gezogen und ich pule gerade immer noch Grashalme und jede Menge Modder aus dem Rad.
Vor dem Start dachte ich noch, dass es doch gar nicht so schlimm werden kann. Während des Rennens hatte ich eigentlich permanent keine Lust mehr, hab den Schweinehund aber jedesmal klein gehakten und bin verschlammt und fertig wie nach ´ner große Runde aus der 48er Runde gekommen. Die 2:22 waren zwar über eine halbe Stunde langsamer, als meine Zeit vom letzten Jaht, aber damals war die Strecke ja auch brottrocken.
Heute mittag dacht ich noch "nie Wieder", aber jetzt freu ich mich schon aufs nächste Jahr.

Bei all dem Wettertalk: Wie jedes Jahr eine perfekt ausgeschilderte und organisierte Veranstaltung mit toller Strecke und prima Eventareal. *LOB AN DIE ORGA UND HELFER MEINER LIEBLINGSVERANSTALTUNG!*


----------



## zett78 (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo, habe gestern in Thalfang meine MTB Schuhe stehen gelassen. Ist  ein Northwave MTB Extreme Tech in neon gelb/orange mit orthopädischer  Einlegesohle!
Haben am Parkplatz an der Hauptstraße gegenüber vom Optiker "Die Brille" vor dem großen Transformator gestanden.
Vlt. hat jmd. etwas gesehen oder sogar abgegeben/mitgenommen!

Vielen Dank für eine Rückmeldung!!!

http://img.bergleben.de/1336572057_60113b.jpg


----------



## Deleted 217913 (9. Juli 2012)

Habe gerade 3 Stunden Lang das Rädchen geputzt und jetzt ist alles wieder gangbar gemacht und ein paar Tröpfchen Öl verteilt.
Nachdem Schlamm, Gras und Steine wieder weg sind, kann mein Umwerfer auch wieder auf's kleine Kettenblatt schalten, was ich gestern auf den letzten Kilometern nicht mehr konnte 

Auch von mir an dieser Stelle ein dickes Lob an alle, die diese Veranstaltung ermöglicht haben und perfekt organisiert haben !!



Grüße
ANBOA


----------



## asphaltjunkie (9. Juli 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe gestern in Thalfang meine MTB Schuhe stehen gelassen. Ist  ein Northwave MTB Extreme Tech in neon gelb/orange mit orthopädischer  Einlegesohle!
> Haben am Parkplatz an der Hauptstraße gegenüber vom Optiker "Die Brille" vor dem großen Transformator gestanden.
> Vlt. hat jmd. etwas gesehen oder sogar abgegeben/mitgenommen!
> 
> ...



Toll und 10kilo Gras haste mitgenommen. Aber meine Trinkflasche, die ich dir geliehen habe, haste wieder, offe ich, mit nach Hause genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ko5tik (9. Juli 2012)

Esrte videos sind online,   weitere werden gerade hochgfeladen:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1CA074069E732273

( Es dauert aber... )


----------



## Cornells (10. Juli 2012)

Getreu dem Motto "Bezwing den Erbeskopf" hab ich ihn dieses Jahr bezwungen. 
Hab den 112er unter die Stollen genommen und hatte sehr viel Spass unterwegs! Mit der richtigen Einstellung kann man sich sogar das Wetter unterwegs noch schön reden ;-)  
Gestern fast 4h Rad geputz und gepflegt, die Grashalme können aber auch hartnäckig sein... 

@Kai12: wie ist es denn gelaufen? Ich hoffe mal es hat Spass gemacht!?


----------



## darkdesigner (11. Juli 2012)

Kurze Werbeunterbrechung: Bericht ist online

Und weitermachen bitte,
dd


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (11. Juli 2012)

Regen und matsch fast gewohnt. Willingen und Malmedy auch slechtes wetter und hier schon wieder. Nur jetzt schon beim start.......
Glücklich unterwegs nur einige schauer, aber nicht die ganze zeit regen und temperatur war OK zum biken.
Die strecke hat sich sehr gut gehalten und alles gut fahrbar, die technik section war fun.
Das fahren fur mich richtig OK mit P24 im gesammtwertung und P1 beim M3 nach 6:16u.
Gab in 90 sec. noch 4 fahrer hinter mir, die ich am letzten teil eingeholt habe.
Streckeposten und verpflegung wirklich OK.
Auch respect fur die faher die im nahe von 9 stunden unterwegs waren, aber ein fahrer 12:40?? Dann war es fast dunkel, stimmt das?
Hoffentlich bis nächstem jahr mit 20 grad und sonne.

Mein report http://www.mtb-sport.nl/2012-erbeskopf.asp


----------



## zett78 (13. Juli 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe gestern in Thalfang meine MTB Schuhe stehen gelassen. Ist  ein Northwave MTB Extreme Tech in neon gelb/orange mit orthopädischer  Einlegesohle!
> Haben am Parkplatz an der Hauptstraße gegenüber vom Optiker "Die Brille" vor dem großen Transformator gestanden.
> Vlt. hat jmd. etwas gesehen oder sogar abgegeben/mitgenommen!
> 
> ...



Das Orga-Team hat sie gefunden und sie sind schon wieder bei mir!!

Noch vielen Dank!!!!!


----------



## kai12 (17. Juli 2012)

@ Cornells:
Hey, ich hab aus lauter "Faulheit" hier ne ganze Woche nicht reingeschaut. Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte.
Mein Fazit von meinem allerersten MTB-Marathon: GEEEEEEIIIIIILLLLL!
Gut, natürlich waren die Leistungen etwas schlechter als erwartet, denn bei km 60-62km hatte ich enorm mit Krafteinbussen zu kämpfen.
Bin zwar einiges an schlechten Wetter- und Wegverhältnissen gewohnt, weil ich bei jedem Wetter bike, aber das war schon hart, das muss ich zugeben.
Hab die 68km in 5 Std und 1 Minute geschafft, gut genug für Platz 207. Habe mir eigentlich mehr Durchschnittspeed erhofft, aber es ging einfach nicht besser.
Die Veranstaltung an sich fand ich absolute spitzenklasse, hier ein grosses Lob an alle, die mitgewirkt haben! Super Betreuung, super Verpflegung (vieeeeeel zuviel für mich, bin ein Minimalist, was sowas betrifft) untwegs, coole Fans, perfekte Beschilderung der Strecke (hab nicht mal richtig schauen müssen, wohin ich muss, denn alles war intuitiv und super angelegt).
Ich bedanke mich hier bei allen, die mir vor dem Rennen Ratschläge gegeben haben, wie wo und was da so los ist. Es hat mir geholfen, eine Art "Grundorientierung" zu gewinnen, damit ich einen lockeren Einstieg in die MTB-Marathon-Welt schaffen konnte.
Jeder, den ich an diesem Sonntag getroffen habe, war freundlich, nett und zuvorkommend = lauter nette Leute. So gefällt mir das! 
Ich werde im Jahr 2013 natürlich wieder teilnehmen! Mal schauen, was da so in der Umgebung für weitere Veranstaltungen stattfinden, vielleicht fahre ich hier und da mit, wenn die Zeit es zulässt. 
Der 08.07.2012 bleibt mir ein unvergesslicher Tag! Und zum Schluss noch eines: MATSCH, ich liebe dich! 
Grüsse, Kai.


----------



## BiesOAS (5. Juni 2013)

Hi, ich möchte dieses Jahr die Kurzstrecke in Angriff nehmen, wird allerdings mein erster Marathon sein!
Daher würd ich gerne die Strecke (zumindest in etwa falls es gesperrte oder private Abschnitte gibt) mal abfahren! Kann man dazu irgendwo Kartenmaterial finden?

Reifentechnisch fahre ich momentan vorn den XKing und hinten den RaceKing Supersonic (nur weil ich ihn bekommen habe in der SS Variante). Ist das Ok oder wegen dem geringen Pannenschutz keine gute Idee? Bis jetzt habe ich aber auf Touren keine Probleme mit Pannen gehabt!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Juni 2013)

Für die Kurzstrecke ist das ´ne gute Kombi, sofern es trocken ist.


----------



## BiesOAS (8. Juni 2013)

Ok Danke, Streckeninfos hat keiner?

Der hier im Thread öfter mal erwähnte "steile Trail" kurz vorm Ziel den sich wohl nicht alle trauen zu fahren (denke ich würde dazu zählen), ist der auch Bestandteil der kurzstrecke?

Die Ausschreibung klingt ja so als könnte man durchaus auch dann mitfahren, wenn man bei steilen Trail-Abfahrten nicht die perfekte Technik hat!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (8. Juni 2013)

Die Kurzstrecke ist easy.Du hast nue die Skipiste und einen ganz einfachen Trail beim Forsthaus in Deuselbach. Im Startzielbereich am See ist ein Stueck, das ist ca. 3 oder 4 Meter lang, etwas Steil und zwischen Bäumen durch, viele schieben da. Zum Schluss beim Rennen ist das auch sehr zerfahren. Letztes Jahr bei dem vielen Regen war es nicht mehr fahrbar und wurde gesperrt.


----------



## BiesOAS (8. Juni 2013)

Mh ok dann bin ich mal gespannt wie es wird, glaube bei meiner Zeit wirds auch nicht tragisch sein da paar Meter zu schieben!...Danke für die Infos


----------



## ActionBarbie (8. Juni 2013)

wohnst du hier in der Gegend?


----------



## BiesOAS (8. Juni 2013)

Im etwas weiteren Sinne, komme aus der direkten nähe von Wadern, aber doch so nah das ich öfter mal zum Boarden an den EBK komme!

Kommst du aus /Deuselbach direkt?


----------



## ActionBarbie (8. Juni 2013)

Morbach, also wenn du willst... muessten nur nen Termin finden.


----------



## BiesOAS (8. Juni 2013)

Mh ja gerne, bin vom 14. bis 18. noch auf Malle, aber sonst ziemlich flexibel, zumindest abends nach der Arbeit und am we!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (8. Juni 2013)

ne, dann wird das nix. Ich bin vollzeitberufstätig und hab noch Familie. Abends kann ich nicht noch mit dem Auto zum Training nach Thalfang fahren. Das Wochenende 14. 15. 16. wäre halt gegangen. Am Wochenende drauf ist der Mittelmoseltriathlon, da kommt ne Freundin aus München. Und dann das Wochenende bin ich berufl. unterewgs. Am 06. Juli flieg ich dann 2 Wochen mit dem Rennrad nach Lanzarote. Bin dieses Jahr nicht da beim EBM


----------



## BiesOAS (8. Juni 2013)

Ok schade, aber trotzdem Danke für das Angebot!


----------



## Reiler (5. Juli 2014)

So...mal schauen ob und wieviel schlamm der regen bringen wird...wie anfällig für den svhweren morast ist die 110er eigentlich?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. Juli 2014)

Aufm Weg zu Start Ziel haste Wiese die richtig schmierig wird, sonst gibt's wohl zwischendrin immer wieder stellen die extrem matschig werden. Vom Erbeskopf die Piste runter war erstaunlich gut zu fahren.


----------



## Tommy320is (6. Juli 2014)

Ich bin heute noch Teilstücke davon gefahren. 
Bisher keine schlammschlacht in Sicht.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## -Frank- (9. Juli 2014)

Tja ... Wir können auch Matsch - die zweite! Hier macht es seit Sonntag Nacht am einem Stück runter und kein Ende in Sicht. Regenwahrscheinlichkeit  am Sonntag 85%  und bis zu 35-40liter.


----------



## Cornells (11. Juli 2014)

Kann mal einer Update über die Streckenverhältnisse geben? 
Wird das wieder eine Schlammschlacht wie 2012?  
Der Wetterbericht für Sonntag ändert sich ja auch quasi stündlich ...


----------



## -Frank- (11. Juli 2014)

Matsch! Einfach nur Matsch! Weiß nicht ob ich die Ro Ro drauf lasse oder Fat  Albert und muddy marry montierte...


----------



## Tommy320is (11. Juli 2014)

An schattigen stellen wirds wohl nass und matschig werden. Der Großteil,denke ich,  wird gut fahrbar sein.


----------



## Reiler (11. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre erstmals da die lange tour.
Kann man die streckenabschnitte in km benennen die matschig bzw schwierig werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy320is (11. Juli 2014)

Ich kanns nicht ;-) bin sie schon dreimal gefahren. Da wars aber immer trocken;-)
Gruß


----------



## zoli325 (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo, fahre das erste Mal mit und zwar die Langstrecke, würde gerne wissen ob es einen Flaschentauschservice an den Verpflegungsstationen gibt oder nur Becher???? Danke schon mal und Allen viel Spaß morgen!!  

Gruß Zoli


----------



## Pizzaplanet (12. Juli 2014)

Also nen Flaschentauschservice hab ich da noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## zoli325 (12. Juli 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Also nen Flaschentauschservice hab ich da noch nicht gesehen.


OK, Danke!!


----------



## Reiler (12. Juli 2014)

Flaschentausch??? Wir nennen das Radwechsel. ..


----------



## Thomas W. (12. Juli 2014)

wie ist denn der Streckenzustand?


----------



## darkdesigner (17. Juli 2014)

Am Samstag um 22 Uhr war noch alles trocken... Ne, Spaß! Die Strecke war von vorne bis hinten ein einziges Schlammloch!!! 

Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht, 110km Matsch in der Fre$$e ;-)


----------



## Tommy320is (17. Juli 2014)

Naja. Ich denke der starke regen Sonntag morgen gegen 5 hat schon nochmal seins dazu bei getragen. Es war zwar ne spritzige und teils schmierige Angelegenheit aber tief matschig wars eigentlich nirgendwo.
ich bin mit der der kombi racing ralph und racing ralph verschlissen gut durch gekommen.  hat auf jeden Fall spass gemacht. Ich hab nur die ca 230 gemeldeten Teilnehmer vermisst. Was war los? ;-)
Gruß


----------

